# Wessex Fertility: Part 22



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME

 
*​
*HAPPY CHATTING!
*​


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

ooooh I made it first!!   

Morning ladies.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

me second! morning!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

third is better than I usually do


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Ells - thanks for all the info it has put my mind at rest, i will see what happens next thursday and then book an appointment after that, cant believe im talking about MW appointments   

Witters - Hope you are keeping well and little caellum is being good

QA - I paid all my monies on the days of the appoinments with a credit card as this clears straight away, think its only if its cheques that it has to have time to clear so you should be fine paying on the day, why dont you phone and check if it would help you out till wait until pay day   

Bev - how exciting your gonna start stimming soon   

Hello to everyone else    hope your all well

AFM: Cant remember if i told you but i have managed to get a cheeky scan on the nhs at 6w3d (next thursday) as had it booked to check on my endo cyst but cons said i can keep it and have a sneaky look!  will i just see sacs at this stage?  Am feeling a lot happier with only 5 days to wait instead of 17! woop woop!

Love
smartie


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

just bookmarking.. will be back later.. DH is on the roof trying to mend a leak - beter not leave him up there on his own..

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the drugs ladies am now curious as to why I'm so special to have the gel instead of the 'bullets'!! Are they better? I ber they are more expensive!!!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello ladies

Weesa, so sorry to hear your news    

just really bookmarking, will be back at a later time for a proper catch up

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend   

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bookmarking too! xxx

Smartie - Yay to the scan. You might be lucky to see a heart beat, there are many that have. But there are others that don't see it till later. Good luck with it xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Just


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh for goodness sake this blessed computer - I just wrote 3 times and it wouldn't post now has posted one word!!!!  Hope everyone OK just a quick post.  

Weesa - so sorry to hear about everything take care of yourself we're always here for support.

Bev - exciting stuff starting stimming.

QA - I too have recently parted with copious amounts of cash I could wince!!!  Hopefully it will alll be for a very good cause.

Hello to everyone.... my drugs were delivered yesterday and have set up appointment on Monday am on SP which seems a lot less lengthy (obviously I know).  No provera for me which I'm glad about as last time I get horrendous spots from it.  Hopefully second time lucky and 3rd pregnancy lucky - silly superstitions I know. Love to all CKay xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA I dont think there is much in it in terms of price.  I have heard that the gel is more readily absorbed down there so that could be why.  I think its easier to do too.

Ckay good luck for Monday - definitely agree on the 3rd time lucky!!!  This will be the one hun.

Smartie, You should be able to see sacs and a fetal pole and poss HB (s) - We were really lucky and saw 2 HB's at 6 weeks 2 days, as I understand it this is more unusual then common and were warned that we may not see HB's and the scan was to check that they had implanted in the right place. Great that you can use the scan though hun.  Once you have had the scan get booked in with your GP!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well   .

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Bookmarking xxxx
kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay did you have to pay before set-up appt? Sue said we could pay at appt but we got my letter yesterday which said funds must clear before appt. Is this just for cheques or credit cards too?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oops meant debut card! Lol


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning Ladies. Mainly just bookmarking 

  to all

Smartie - Like Ells we were also lucky enough to see two heartbeats at 6w1d but Chantal did say that was unusual. At the time she was just looking for yolks and sacs. Good luck.

Picking new (well used) car up next Saturday - Very excited
16w MF appointment on Tuesday - Very nervous


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA we paid at our set up appointment with a credit card last year so you should be fine hun.

Sho what car are you getting?  I changed my car last year and do miss my converitble in this summer weather but it was the right decision as there is no way the pushchair and the babies would fit and be comfortable.  We have a good boot now so the buggy and pushchair all fit without a problem - phew   .  Good luck for your appointment, you will be fine.  She should listen to the HB's too.  I'm not seeing mine until I am over 25 weeks as she said there wasnt anything more she could do inbetween as the consultant is looking after me.

Morning to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies.

QA - we paid by cc on the day and that was only last month!

have a good day all x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - I'm getting a Seat Altea XL. I've like the Altea for a long time (an MPV but not too big) but the XL has an extra 8" of boot space which I figure we'll need. It's only two years old and we got a really good deal on it. I'm currently driving a VW Lupo so something had to be done   . I'm aprehensive about the MF appointment but then I get like that just before all off them. BTW my sister has bought me a t-shirt that says 'You can't scare me I'm having twins!'. It's so cute.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sho - we have an MPV but a smaller one -its great and the extra boot space is perfect.  It will be a change to your lupo though!!!!
I dont think we will ever relax I still get soooooo nervous before going in for the scans etc.  I am sure everything will be fine though!!
I love the sound of the T shirt   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Just popping on to bookmark.  

Sho Po, good luck with the MW, you should get to hear the heartbeats.  You will definately need some kind of MPV.  We have a Kia Sedona and it was perfect.  In the end, we took out the two rear seats and we could put the buggy in fully assembled, way easier to treat it as a 'big curb' than phaffing about putting it up and down and lifting (although the XTS was actually quite easy anyway)

Smarty, you cheeky mummy you!  So pleased you are able to get in early for a sneaky look.  As I understand it, they say 7+ weeks is the best time to see the heart beats, but you never know, you may be lucky - I hope you are! 

QA, as the others have said, card payments clear instantly, so I'm sure you can wait until pay day   Best of luck your appointment and indeed this cycle!

Big  to everyone!  Must dash as I'm needed for breakfast time!


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ladies just bookmarking x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, so we have a strong boy!









He was weighed just now (15 days old) and birth weight was 8lb 8.5oz, today, he was 9lb 7oz! Boobies must be doing some good!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Wow Witters - he is a real heart breaker!!!  Amazing that he is pulling himself up already - he will be walking in 2 weeks time at this rate   .

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow- what fantastic neck control... and a pound in two weeks- fantastic weight gain.
Hope you are enjoying him. Is it very different only having one and is he very like M&K?

L


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ahh Witters he is gorgeous    boobies are definately working fine for him


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh he's gorgeous! Such determination written all over his  face x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

awwww, Witters, great photo, what a gorgeous little boy you have   
x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

witters he is gorgeous


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

witters he is lovely xxx
kirst x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Witters - lovely photo he's a cutie 

Ckay xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh Witters he's so so cute. Mummy milk must be good stuff.

MF appointment this morning went well. Two heartbeats heard (or as sure as she could be that they were two different ones   ) and I'm measuring about 20 weeks so all is well


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Great news Sho!!!

Ells


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Witters - what a cutie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks girls!

Sho Po, all sounds great!  My two had very similar heart rates and so it was always hit and miss as to whether they were finding two different ones or the same one twice.  When in hospital on bedrest, they tried with the tracing machine but more times than not they needed to grab the portable scanner to check positions (Keilidh was always doing somersaults)  When is your next appointment / scan?


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters - Somersaults must have felt weird   . I've got a consultant appointment on 17th August (really don't know what to expect) and my 20 week scan on 31st August. I can't wait until the scan though, we've given ourselves after that date to actually start buying things.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, the consultant appointment isn't anything to worry about.  Just an oppertunity to ask lots of questions and talk about concerns.  So now's the time to jot anything and everything down before you forget it.  You will also likely get to hear HB's on doppler again.  Not long until the buying frenzy!  It really is fun, but scary how much you can spend!  You wait for the somersaults!  They are very reassuring and I really miss feeling the movement.  Oddly though, Caellum was much more active than both Myles & Keilidh put together.  He really was an active boy in the womb, no wonder he is so strong now!

LAM, it is way easier at this point in time with just the one baby.  It is however very bad for bad habits to begin, so I need to keep a check on myself.  It is difficult at the moment as Nanny and Grandad are staying with us and so the whole crying thing feels awkward, so it's natural reaction to 'give in' and stop it as quickly as it begins.  Once we are back to normality which should be any day now, I will create a routine for us all.  To be fair, he is very much demand feeding at this point and obviously been on a growth spurt, so he is genuinly hungry 24/7 right now.  Last night was a big relief as he only woke twice for feeding which was bliss.  My boobs reminded me of it though as they were making way more than was needed!  All good fun though and all three are really good children...


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Witters - just popped on to check on your baby!

He's gorgeous - good to hear you're all doing well x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters Caellum looks gorgeous xx   

Well I received my drugs this morning    and have my set-up appt Friday. I started my provera on monday so af should arrive next Wed/Thurs and hopefully baseline will be Friday. So it's all go next week.
I pick up Louie on Fiday afternnon woohoo I can't wait   Plus I am holiday for 2 weeks followed by 2 weeks clinical placement at Portsmouth Hospital so have a month away from my wicked boss. She has really been upsetting me lately - getting close to harressment    i hate her   
Anyway I will be a happy chappy form Friday   

Lets hope the weather stays   for my hols as my 2 nepthews (age 2 & 4) are coming to stay for a couple of days next Tuesday. I think they really want to visit to see Louie and not me and DH   

Hope you are all well, love to you all


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back.......

It's been a few months, lots of tears and negativity but DH and me have decided to have one more go   

I'm going to contact the clinic to book in for my amh levels and killer cells test and then take it from there.
This will be my second and last attempt, at 39yrs I know the odds are against us but I'm not ready to give up just yet   

I hope everyone is ok and look forward to getting to know all the newbies   

Julie
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey    welocme back huni.

QA your boss sounds mean    she needs sorting out   .  Enjoy your new puppy!!

Hi to everyone else,   

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, great to see you back! 

QA, good to hear you are about to have a break from that horrid boss   Enjoy little Louie, and have fun with your Nephews!


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

ShoPo - glad all went well with appointment for you and all measurments present and correct   

QA - your puppy is gorgeous he will be a good distractor for you through it all  

Monkey - hello and big welcome back, and wishing you the best of luck for oncoming cycle it's a toughie but hopefully this will be it!          

AFM - waiting on AF then call for scan to check I can start stimming.  I bet my AF will be late just when wanting it to come early    .

Love to all CKay xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back monkey xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hello monkey, nice to 'meet' you! x

Hello all, wish me luck for my scan tomo, im very excited...but a little nervous!

will update you all tomo night x

take care
smartie x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Monkey - Hello fingers crossed and    for your next tx

CKay and QA -    that af doesn't keep you waiting too long

Smartie - Good luck for your scan and don't keep us waiting too long before you update. Honestly I get just as nervous for other people's scans as I do for my own


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Smartie.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck Smartie!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Evening Ladies!

Thanks for all your well wishes, 

Well...we saw one little bubba with a beautiful strong beating heart, we are so happy and i even feel brave enough to put a ticker on now!

How is everyone else today

love 
smartie x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Big congrats Smartie wonderful news for you.  CKay xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Excellent news Smartie!  Huge congrats to you, DH and Bubba   Ticker looks beautiful by the way


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the ticker Smartie - great scan news too   .

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Smartie, great news!!    Congrats!! x

hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well out there   

x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Great new Smartie  Love the ticker


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fab news smartie xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay Smartie, excellent news.


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Good evening girlies.


I am so sorry for not being in touch for so long.


My new job is certainly keeping me out of mischief!  Also, saying that, I am now on 6 weeks holiday.  


Its fab, just wish people would stop saying "ooohhhh, perfect that your job fits around the kids" ...yeah, the ones I work with!


I feel so much better about life, and DH finally feels as though he has got his wife back.


I am starting to get itchy ovaries (is that the fertility term for itchy feet?) about popping pea back.


Im scared that it wont work though, but its little knees will start knocking if we dont get on with it.


Anyway, I hope you are all well.


If you fancy a catch up somewhere, please let me know.


Love Anneken


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

yay smartie - fab news!

hello annekin! 

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome back Monkey and Anneken   

Ckay and QA hope af arrives soon    here's a little af dance to help

           


Smartie great news, love your ticker   

hope everyone is ok, afm having a few twinges in my tummy so hoping I have got a couple of follies doing something, first scan on Monday so fingerscrossed xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Anneken welcome back hun   .

Bev Lots of luck for Monday.

Hi to everyone else   >

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
welcome back monkey and anneken x

bev good luck for monday let me know how you get on

kirst x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks ells and Kirst   

Kirst, hoping it won't be too hectic getting over from Cowes as it is Cowes week!!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies just wanted to update you with my set-up appt. am doing this while Louie sleep or he'll be chewing on the lap top wire   

Well following my follow-up appt Sue said I would be doing the Antagonist cycle (short protocol) so I started my Provera on Monday for af to arrive next Wed and baseline Fri however when I got to the clinic yesterday they had decided to change my protocol to the step-up protocol. Should have guessed since my drugs were different but it was too late as I had already started the provera, oh well. Anyway on this cycle I am ment to start the provera on CD 19 i.e. set-up appt day and start the Buserelin on CD21 so I was behind already so I was told to start injecting the Buserlin when I got home    So I have started tx!!!

Then when af arrives I have bloods taken to see if I have suppressed - if so then start stimmimg if not then carry on with the suppressing for another week and repeat the bloods. Also with this protocol they take bloods everyother day and ajust the Gonal f according to the results insted of relying on the scan. In addition they can see if OHSS is occuring and take appropiate measures.

I asked about the gel insted of the pessaries and they said thay it's the way they are moving towards to replace the pessaries as they are less messy and a better product. So all new ladies/cycles will get the gel.

Overall I feel very happy with the way they are managing me and feel hopefull


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, great you have started tx hun    must have been a bit of a shock to suddenly begin.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA great news hun.  This is your cycle, this is the one that will work!!!

Hows the puppy?

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

Thank you all so much for your congratulations   

QA - wow that was fast starting, the best of luck for this tx hun, louie is soo cute   

BAE - gl for your scan on monday hun, hope you get over smoothly   

Hello to everyone else, its getting busier on here again which is nice   to you all

take care
love
smartie x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Bev - good luck getting the clinic on Monday.  Hope scan is good news for you.

QA - goodness things moving quickly for you.  They prescribed me cyclogest recently I had loads left from before so that's good but would rather be using the gel if that's better.  maybe I'll ask about it.

Anneken - so nice to see you back.

AFM: still waiting on AF it's almost here getting spotting (sorry tmi).  I reckon I'll be in for a scan on Monday or Tuesday.  Lets hope I can start stimming and we'll be away.  Not feeling as positive about this cycle, maybe that's because of my experience last time and knowing all that can go wrong.  I also worry that not feeling positive will affect the result.  Did I tell you there's now an uncreased risk of another ectopic happening (9%) and that the embryo can be attracted to scar tissue where my tube was removed.  I know we've got a long way to go before we even get the embie's back in, if we get there at all so I need to take one step at a time.  Just can't help worrying though.  It's a tough journey the infertility road.  Hope everyone else feeling OK - we've got a nice weekend planned with firends coming over tonight and family coming over tomorrow so hopefully that will help me to perk up a bit.  CKay xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay like you said you need to concentrate on each syep before worrying about eptopics. I am sure the clinic will keep a very close eye on you this time and you are in good hands. Try not to worry huni    This WILL work for you     

Sorry Smartie forgot to say congratulations   

Ells Louie is doing fine - he was such a good boy last night, we put him in his crate at bedtime and he only cried for about 15 mins before falling asleep all night and he had no 'accidents'   He is such a good boy, am sure that'll change    I can't believe he is nearly a stone in weight    just 1 lb shy of a stone at 8 wks old!!!! He's going to be a big boy   

Hi to everyone else   

Big HI to Suedulux who I met at the clinic again yesterday


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA_ well done on getting started.This is your cycle  Your Puppy is cute... although I think I would prefere for him to stay that size and not get too big. Glad that he slept well may it continue 

CKay- this will be your cycle hunni. It must be more unnerving in a way as you know what is going to happen along the way rather thn wondering.... try and take it one step at a time 

Ells- 22 weeks+ already. How are things with you?

Witters- Is the building work finished now? How are your lovely family?

Smartie- Hope all is well with you.

Bae- Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Kirst- Hows tricks? Life keeping you busy?

AFM- we are off to a birthday party this afternoon. I have put my back out big time- seen private phtsio twice- it is on the mend but he says he will need to see me a least once more.. Monday- thats fine but Clem has his palate repair Tuesday so I won't have time to see physio as we will be in Salisbury most of the week.

Have a good weekend all

L


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Smartie: Excellent news on scan   
QAGirl: Things are moving quickly for you huni      your way 
Anneken: Nice to have you back huni    
Hi to everyone else, sorry it's pants personals I have the hangover from hell  
Last night was my last night of drinking and boy did I make up for it  

Julie
x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

QA - Ooer that all sounded a bit complicated but excellent that you've now started tx.    to you.

Bev - Good Luck for tomorrow.

CKay -    and    to you. You've had such a hard time its no wonder you're aprehensive. I'm sure you'll be fine this time.

AFM - All good. Beginning to feel huge (already!!) and loving the new car.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, huge?  You just ait! 

QA, wowzers!  How cool that you got away with one of the waits!  Full steam ahead for you      Sounds like Louie is a star puppy   Crates are definately the way to go.  You will find it will be his safe little den from now on and will do his upmost to keep it clean   How is the office/house move coming along?

Monkey,   Hope you are feeling better now!

LAM, ouchie!  No fun putting your back out at the best of times, let alone when you have your boys to look after.  I hope they can 'fix' it soon   I remember doing the same on holiday, there is a real weakness there now and I need to see my chiro regularly now   Will be thinking of you all on Tuesday, I'm sure once recovered, Clemmie will be all the better for it 

CKay, best of luck with this treatment   I'm sure it will be a much better outcome, and knowing your history, they will get you in extra early to check things out, so try not to worry.  Have a general look about at people's siggies, there are many successful 
pregnancies following ectopic


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok

LAM sorry about your back hun    hope Clem's op goes ok too   

quick update from me, had scan today and I've got 6 good sized follies and a couple of teeny tiny ones   very relieved and pleased. Chantal was very pleased with me, my best response yet. Back on wednesday for another scan, ec could be friday but probably monday. 

xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent news Bev.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev fab fab fab news!!!  This is your cycle hun.  Let us know when EC is confirmed.  Do you have to go for another scan or are they going to go by bloods?

LAM, I hope Clemie's op goes well and that you are not suffering too much with your back.  How long are they going to keep him in for?  I am doing okay hun, feeling pretty tired a lot of the time and my knees and back are hurting quite a bit but I know it will all be worth it.  Going to ring the physio again next week I think as the back pain is terrible.

Witters how are you getting on hun?  How is the building work coming along?

How is everyone else doing?

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Bev thats great news, best of luck for wednesday and for EC   

LAM - hope your back is feeling better and hope clemmies op goes well   

Hello to everyone else

Love
smartie x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

bev thats great news bout follies - thinking of ya x
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Bev- Thats fab...Hope scans later in week go as well 

AFM- Back is much better- my private physio works wonders..... Nervous about Clems op tomorrow- just want it over and done with now... Will let you all know by the end of the week how it went... will hopefully be home Thurs.

Have a good week all

L


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies   

LAM, thinking of you and Clem    glad your back is better


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Bev: Great news about follies   

LAM: Hope clemmie's op goes well   

Hope everyone is ok today
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, what wonderful news!  Well done so far  

LAM, thinking of you all...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick update- operation went well they closed the whole palate. Only in hospital overnight as eating and drinking well.
Glad to be home...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, wow!  You couldn't ask more than that   What a huge difference this will make for him


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Great news LAM


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

LAM, that's great about Clem's op, so pleased he is doing well xxx

afm, scan showed follies are growing nicely, back for another scan on Friday and EC booked for Monday!!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Bev - Woo hoo go follies!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Excellent news Bev!!  Best of luck for Monday!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM really glad all went well for Clemie and he has made such good progress.

Bev fab news hunni.

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

LAM - glad it all went so well and hears to a speedy recovery

Bev - fab news on the follies, gl for scan on fri x

hello everyone...is anybody from this board going to the meet up in port solent on the 13th of september, it would be lovely to meet some of you?

love
Smartie x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

lam - thats great news xxxxx
bev - well done follies, be thinking of you monday 

kirst x


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Do wessex grow embies to blasto stage??


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kaz, yes they do, we had 2 5 day blasts transfered but you have to ask them to do this during your consults and I had to remind them at EC.

Morning to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

LAM - glad all went well with Clemmie hope all OK and your back at home by now.  

Bev - whoop whoop you go girl!!!!!    

Ells - I looked at a few siggies but some have had 3 ectopics which put me off !!!  Need to find some postive ones as I always concentrate on the negative - it's human nature I know.

Monkey - no more booze   - here we go- it's a bit of a bugger during the sunny months when I've really fancied a beer or friends come over and have red wine (my favourite) I hope it's all for a good cause for us.     

AFM - Just back from clinic they are so nice in there they all know who I am and what's happened which is reallly nice.  Why do people stare though while you're waiting I always feel a bit watched I know it's curiosity.  So follies are all doing what they should I have no cysts which is good and have just done my first injection of menopur.  Mixing it 3 times - much more faffy than Gonal F but I felt proud of myself!  I gave it in my thigh this time which was much less painful than tummy.  I asked about going to blast - but we'll see, again, it's one step at a time!  Just glad all OK on scan - not nice having the big probe when you have your AF, but all done now.  Hope everyone OK  CKay xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hello all,

long time i know but I've needed to get my head together for a while after our BFN:-(.

Hope your all ok?

so this is what we're upto now i had a CT scan on my tumors yesterday to check whats going on got a new consultant that was very angry when i went to see him that they haven't been dealt with,  a new application for PCT funding is being put forward by my GP as i have extenuating circumstances just hoping they say yes now fingers crossed.

Got an appointment in wessex on the 19th of this month as i was too devastated to have my follow up appointment after of BFN so I've got to go and find out the state of my 5 embies and see whats going on.

does anyone know if frozen embryo transfer has less sucess rate than fresh ones?

witters hows the new edition? xxxxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ckay, so pleased you have started hun, I know what you mean about the probe, it isn't very nice. They are lovely in the clinic aren't they, sorry you were stared at though, I normally bury myself in a book or mag.   

Fingers, hi hun, not sure about FEt success rate, but there does seem to be a lot of FET babes about   

Kazwindy, wessex will let embies go to blast if you have enough, we've only managed 2 at best in the past so have had to have 2 day transfer, it costs an extra £450 because of the special culture they keep the embies in. 

ells, how are you feeling hun? Are you still having your drips?   

thanks for all the lovely comments ladies you are all so supportive    Enjoying a chilling out day with James today, have been to the park and now he is having his nap


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

CKay: I'm finding staying off the booze hard already and it's only been 6 days    God I sound like an alcoholic... "my names monkey and it's been 6 days since I last had a drink" it'll be
worth it though huni, glad your first injection went ok, sending lots of       
Fingers: Nice to have you back    was thinking about you the other day wondering if you were ok   
BAE: Good news on follies        

  to everyone else.

AFM: I should be phoning the clinic to arrange my tests before we proceed but just can't bring myself to do it yet, I really want to get started but am petrified   

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ahhh monkey you little sweetie  bless ou i'm waiting for PCT funding hoping hoping it comes through quickly now saw GP about 2 weeks ago and she said she was going to apply for me so maybe a week after that she would have done it so heres hoping.

got a follow up appointment with my tumor consultant in sept so i'll ask him when i get there if i've heard nothing which i probably won't have 

so u ready to start your second round monkey?
i can't wait to get back into it but i'm very very nervous.

think i might do accup this time on my next round

Caz says hi everyone heard from her on Tues hope ur all ok xxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Fingers: I think I'm ready to do my second round    i'm going to have my amh levels and killer cells tests done first though, I need to phone the clinic and book them but I just can't bring myself to do it at the moment, I'm scared about another bfn I need some   

I'm not doing acu this time, I may try reflexology instead, you do need to start acu a couple of months before you start treatment.

I saw caz the other day but couldn't go and speak because I'd just been to the dentist for a filling and the whole of my face was numb and couldn't speak    is she ok?

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey monkey what tests are they never heard of them? as this will be m second cycle if we get funding i'm praying we do otherwise i don't know how we'll afford it i want to try everything i possibly can. sending u good vibes my darling xx

sorry i didn't make the meet btw wasn't in a very good way.

yeah shes ok her and her dh have split up but shes ok and she's a stong strong lady, she's not upset she knows it was the right thing bless her xxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

fingers: Are you married yet?  Am I right in thinking you were going to get married in April?

The amh level is a more accurate test than the fsh level we all have done, because I'm an old lady it helps if they get an accurate reading , if it's bad it may not be worth doing another round    not too sure about the killer cells but they can attack the embryo in the womb therefore resulting in a bfn so I just want to get it checked out.

It was nice to meet everyone and you were missed    we can always do another one.

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ahhh ok huni i might ask about the killer cells one at my follow up in a couple of weeks babe.

nah we're not married yet everything is so expensive and i haven't been well this year hun but hopefully one day lol

that would be great if we could organize another one.

i'm sooo scared that i won't get the funding and then it'll all go wrong but i guess everyone gets like that huni.

xxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

fingers: you need lots of      &        

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

monkey your a sweetie thankyou babes :hugs:hugs:hugs xxxxxx


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks for your responses re blasto, i have been doing some research on this which come sout as quite controversial!! Seems clinics really save money by not going to blasto in many cases - grrrr!! And when they do they charge you more, its so frustrating! The big article (the first) is a top specialist inNew York, and i found him very honest and interesting...

Have posted them here:

http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html

http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&postID=528468

Fingers crossed - i am so sorry you have tumor issues, where are they? I hope it gets sorted for you asap.

Love and luck to everyone x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers welcome back hun   .  Hope you are successful in your appeal and that you hear back soon.

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kaz, as everyone says, they can go to blast, but it all depends on number and quality of embies.  Really an at the moment decision, but you should bring it up and request they assess your situation through treatment...

CKay, I too was on menopur, I gave DH the job of mixing it as I just couldn't get to grips with it   I also injected in my thigh, never tried my tummy as I didn't like the thought of it somehow.  I found the thigh to be absolutely fine.  Hopefully that will be the last dildo cam during AF for you...

Fingers, welcome back!  I hope the results from your tumor appointment and PCT funding come back all positive, you deserve a break   M&K were both frosties, frozen on day 3 (although quality and fragmentation was poor and technically shouldn't have been frozen apparently) I found the FET cycle really good and I was much more relaxed and felt better physically.  I'm sure this allowed both embies to implant and my womb was much less stressed and 'forced'.  The main worry is the thawing of your embies, which I was made aware of time and time again, but despite all odds, all 3 of mine thawed fine and the rest is history.  I certainly would give a FET or GEEP cycle a try if you have the option   Caellum is doing great thanks.  He is so chunky, it's weird to what I'm used to with M&K.  I went through some of their old clothes today and Keilidh found a coat and put it on.  She even did the buttons up and the length was fine.  The only give away were the sleeves - not bad for a 4 year old to fit into a 3-6 month coat!!   Must post a pic...

Monkey, good luck with arranging your next appointment.  Understandable about your fears, not a nice position to be in, but hopefully you willend up with a successful treatment this time and worth putting yourself through it all again 

Sorry, must dash, be back soon!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Fingers, good luck with the funding hun   

Monkey, it is scary going again, hope you can make the call soon   

Witters, glad Caellum is doing so well   

afm, just back from scan, can't quite believe it but all 6 follies have grown nicely and ready for EC on Monday. Chantal said I am very odd!!! Because of my low AMH I shouldn't respond so well on the long protocol, just goes to show we are all different and respond differently to things. Just got to inject buserelin and do trigger shot tomorrow then a drugfree day on Sunday   
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev great news hun!  This is defniitely your cycle hun!!  Enjoy your drug free day.   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing okay.  Havent got much time to post as got to finish a few bits at work then head home - Monkey is doing me a luxury pedicaure tonight - very excited and looking forward to it   .,

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey 

thanks witters gave me a little more hope that m & k came from frosties  we've got 5 frozen at day 3 i believe so hopefully we should get some that are ok to use, i know what u mean because your body is so tense from the stimming etc and all the bloating from growing follies so i can imagine being alot more relaxing on an FET cycle what a GEEP cycle?

spoke to my GP this morning and the application for funding has been put in so its just a waiting game now anyone know the time frames i've been told about 3 months?

awwww bless him witters he looks so gorgeous yes yes post piccies bless her.

had a cry last night all got on top of me that we'd failed once and my positive feelings and vibes seem to have dissappeared in it working again poor dh didn't know what to say to me last night xxxx

hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

and thankyou ladies really don't know what i'd do without my ladies to boost me love u all xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers huni   
This is from the clinic's website:
GEEP represents the initials for the drugs used to prepare the lining of the womb prior to the transfer of frozen embryos. It is a treatment cycle necessary for those wishing to use their previously stored embryos. Natural cycles are also available. This offers an alternative to hormone preparation for replacing frozen embryos.

Frozen cycles are soooo much easier and less stressful then the full fresh cycles. Remember that with your first cycle the clinics tend to use it as a test run to see how you respond to the drugs etc.  Its a hard one to take but it is a bit of trial and error.  I hope that they will be able to reassure you when you go for your follow up appointment hun.

Sending you big   

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thankyou ells really appreciate that darling hopefully they'll be able to work out how to do it this time round to get me a bfp on a diet now to slim down and after this weekend no alcohol gonna look after myself and hope and pray that the pct make a good proper decsion and give us a shot before i have to have my hysterectomy. My new consultant said i should think about a hysterectomy sooner rather than later xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope you get your answer soon hun,  have you got your vitamin and supplements plan?  I am sure that my concoction made a big difference to our last cycle and I think thats why we got to blasts this time - PM me if you want a list hun.

 
Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Fingerscrossed:* I am pg from my FET... the defrosted 5 in the end, and put two back, and my little TJ is the result. Found it a lot easier and less stressfull.

I cut out all alcohol, caffeine and cut down on sugar from January, and had no painkillers either (unless I absolutely had to, and then it was paracetamol only) and had FET on 23rd Feb. I'm in no way the slimmest girl you ever did meet,, and my BMI was 29.. BUT, so far so good.. so go for it... xxxx

hope everyone else is ok - I now have an issue with high blood pressure, but doing all I can to keep it down..

xxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh and if you can - green tea is a good thing to drink - but only 1-2 cups a day.

Raine, glad to hear that things a progressing well - I have had a couple of high BP's but they only ever seem to be at the Princess Anne    - I reckon its the stress of the car park and a bit of white coat syndrome as I dread them telling me something is wrong.

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah - been monitoring it at home, and it's been around 115/70 ish.... but when m/w did it it was 120/80.....

trying to keep a diary at home, in fact - just spoke to midwife about it and she says to monitor it twice a day, and when/if I get flashy lights and if it is over 80 call them, and they will come check it out on theirs.... so we'll see how it goes over the weekend.

what was yours, can you remember??

xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Afternoon ladies:

Hope everyone is ok, just off to do a princess pamper party with a load of 8 year old girls   

then off to Ells if I make it out alive!!  see you soon huni

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Your's sounds pretty normal mine was 145/90 but my consultant wasnt worried but then when I had it done at home with my drips it was 120/75 the highest it got was 125/77. Apparently they expect the lower figure to fluctuate when you are pg as its to do with your pulse.  I have had occassions where it feels like my heart is racing but then it subsides, but the nurse that did my drip did say that they expect it to go up when you are pg anyway. the probs start when it stays high and doesnt drop apparently.  Hope you are able to take it easy and rest, lots of water is supposed to be helpful.


Monkey - just think it shoud be nice and calm at ours!!!

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

ah - thanks Ells... my midwife is scaring the pants of me......... thought I was aboutto get pre-eclampsia and the whole thing was over!!!!!!!!! 

i hate water.,.... but am drinking nowt else but water at mo (well, and 1 or 2 cups of decaff tea)...... so doing my best.....

they don't explain things very well, do they - midwives.....

xxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thankyou ladies u give me hope u really do so hopefully mine will have a good result called GP this morn to check she had made application and she has now so hopefully hopefully is it good to start vitamins cutting out etc now to get my body ready?

can you appeal a pct decsion i know i thinking to far ahead but ya know lol

monkey good luck babes lol
xxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Raine - no they dont and the ones I had at the hospital were really panicing but not telling me anything.  Thankfully I have been able to speak to nurses and they told me not to worry.  I am sure everything will be fine - aparently your BP can sometimes go up when the LO is having a growth spurt too so it could have been that.  I have also been told to make sure the they do the BP manually and not with an electric machine gadget thing as that can give higher readings unless is it calibrated daily.

Fingers - yes you can appeal - we did and won our appeal.  Good luck hun.  Defo start with the vits and make sure you take some royal jelly  - fresh capsules are the best as they are really good for egg quality and production but also for cell development.  

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello All

Just a quick Hi as I feel I haven't posted in ages. Sorry no time for personals. Will do better after the weekend.

Going to see my family this weekend. Haven't seen them for a month so they may notice a bit of a change   

  to all.

Love Shona


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, I hope you can get your BP down, although it doesn't sound overly high to me.  Mine averaged 110/60 but it's interesting what Ells says as the electronic ones are always higher...  So long as you are feeling ok and no other symptoms, I'm sure all is good with you and bubba.  As you say, the lack of info makes you worry and so increases your BP   Next time, ask directly what it means etc, hopefully they will be able to axtually reassure you for once   Remember, they never seem to tell you the positives, only the negatives which really doesn't help.

Fingers, as Ells says, GEEP stands for the meds they use.  I hope it all works out for you and you won't need to appeal 

Sorry everyone, must dash again  to you all!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope u are all well......

Just wanted to let you all know that I am de-activating my account, I am finding it very hard to get over and GP advised me to have a clean break for a while, and everytime I come onto the site it just reminds me of what happened   
Admin are sorting it out for me, so will be done soon ( said that it takes couple of days to do ).


I wish you all the very best, and would like to thank you ALL for the love and support over the past few months!!  I love you all!!   
A good time out is what I need to come to terms with our loss.....we are doing TX again, but will do it quietly....

I will miss you all and my thoughts are forever with you all!!


Lots of love
Rachael

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Rachael    when you are ready we will be   here for you sweetie. 

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Rachael: take care    

Julie
x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachael,       I totally understand hun, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Rachael- take care of yourself. Good luck with this round of TX


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Rachael, take care hun and best of luck for your next tx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Rachael, I know I have already said it, but thanks for all the support, im going to miss you. All my love and prayers go to you for your next TX xxxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Rachael - I can totally understand it is so tough, big hugs to you    

This is for future tx  I hope and wish it happens for you both, so in advance.............

                            
   

Take so much care of yourselves.  CKay xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey ells coolio i'll have a look at getting some thats great news how long did it take for your decsion to come through?

rachael good luck darling life can be very unfair give yourself time to heal, and good luck for your next round :hugs:hugs

ells/witters which did u do FET or GEEP? i guess wessex will tell me which one is the best for me i'm just hoping against hope it works this time round last take away tonight lol all for a good reason though so i can deal with no dominos boo hoo lol

hope your all very well love and hugs and sticky vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Rachael, we will all miss you too   We will always be hee for you if and when you feel able to stop by.  Wishing you all the very best for your next treatment and indeed the future


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers, our FET cycle was the GEEP cycle, that is basically a medicated cycle.  You can also do a natural FET cycle providing you ovulate regularly and which you can track and pinpoint accurately 

Hope you enjoyed your Domino's!  I'm naughty, and had/have one regularly as a treat, so if you fancy one, don't beat yourself up 

We are finally home properly now!  IL's have been great, but we are all ready after a month of staying with them.  We need to find our routine to enable Caellum to fit in with family life.  It is going to be tough at first especially as M&K have had Nanny & Grandad as well as us up until now.  We will get through it though   We are having our main bathroom fitted this week.  Prep work is done, so the next few days is tiling followed by sanitary wear fitment at the end of the week.  Big reward to actually have a lovely soak in the bath, throughout the build, we've only had a shower...


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Rachael -   We totally understand. We are all here for you if and when you need us. All the best for your next tx. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Bev: Good luck fro EC today, Hope they get lots of good eggies        

How everyone else?

Went to a chilli festival yesterday and al  I can say is Chilli chocolate yum yum!!

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev, enjoy the sedation hun - sending your eggies lots of luck today for a good crop.

Monkey - it wasnt the warmest was!!  Nails look great BTW   .

Witters, fab that you will be able to enjoy a bath very very soon.  It must be nice to back in your own space again.  We are still waiting for the approval from the planning office but have our builder lined up - he can start straight away and has given us a really good quote so we are really pleased.  My DH knows him from school so I think he is doing us a good deal because of it. 

Fingers I have done 3 GEEP cycles, basically I had to down reg and then take hormones for my lining and then the prog support, but it was always soooooo much easier then doing a full cycle. You dont have to go for as many scans either, I think I had about 2 and that was just to check I had DR'ed and that my lining was good.  

LAM how are you doing hun?

Hope everyone else is okay this morning   .

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning ladies,

thanks ells i'm just gonna have to chill out and try not to stress until my follow up with wessex and i here from the pct.

monkey yum we spent friday night in a&e :-(

bev good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bev - I hope egg collection went well and you enjoyed the drugs    

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, I hope all went well with collection today!

Fingers, oh dear   I hope all is well following your A&E trip!

Ells, I hope building control give the go ahead soon!  We were a litttle bold and started on the 48 hour rule as we knew timings were tight.  Are you still planning to start ASAP?  Will you try to continue to live there? Congrats on reaching your 24 week viable age!  We saw a 25 week bay in SCBU and obviously tiny, but totally perfect in every way 

Off now to get Caellum weighed, I can all but feel the weight going on as I hold him!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey honey

yeh i'm ok stressing as per but ok now lol hope the weigh in goes well xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters goodl uck with the weigh in - sounds like it all should be fine.  
On the building, yes we are hoping to start asap, we are going to move in with my parents, luckily they are literally just round the corner and it means that the builders will be able to get everything done and dusted quicker.  They have given us a timescale of 6 weeks to get it watertight and then about 2-3 weeks for the interior bits ie plastering, plumbing and electrics.  So not too bad, but as long as we are nearly there by Christmas I will be more then happy.

Fingers hope all is okay! I am sure you will hear from the PCT soon hun.

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks ells darlin i pm'd u a couple of times have u got them what mg of royal jelly do i take a day? sorry for all the questions.

hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies just back from EC, we got 6 eggs am really pleased,       we get some good embies and ET will be on Thursday.

Hope everyone is ok, will be back after a nap xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab number of eggies Bev - makesure you rest up.  Good luck for the call tomorrow, I will be    for you.

Fingers, hun, I will have a look when I get home and let you know, I also took/take 500mg of Bee propolis a day.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

500mg royal jelly and 500mg bee proplis along with folic acid etc?xxx thanks babes xxx

bev fantastic babe xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, well done you!     that they all fertilise for you!

Ells, sounds like you have everything under control   I hope it goes smoothly for you...

Weigh in was fine, he is now 4.9kg or 10lb 13oz!  2lb 5oz isn't bad weight gain in 4 weeks


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Bev -   Yay 6 eggies, well done.    and    they give you some good embies.

Witters - Well done Caellum and well done you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers, I take a pregnancy and took a conception vit which had the folic acid and other things in it  - 600mg of both propolis and jelly (the fresh jelly is best - it can be quite expensive though hun but worth).  

Witters, great weight gain, he must like your milk!!!  Yes we have so far got things under control but I dont know if that will be the same once things get going!!

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

BEv- Fab number of eggsa... rest up now and thinking of you waiting for the phonecall tomorrow.

Witters- Fab weight gain.... hge must seem huge  Zac is only just approaching 16lb at 101/2 months..... won't be long thill they are the same size LOL

L


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

fingers: hope you're ok after going to a&e


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Witters - congrats on the weight gain, must be quite different to when the twins were his age!

Bev - Congrats on the 6 eggies hun,    for a great call in the morning for you   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well   

AFM - got my clinic scan tomorrow at 3pm (anybody else there tomo) im a bit nervous which is silly really, just    that everything is still ok in there with the little one.  Once we know everthing is ok i will book an appointment with my gp and get the ball rolling with the midwife.

Love
smartie x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Bev - heres hoping you get a fantastic fertilisation rate tomorrow

Witters - Caellum is doing so well - what a fab weight gain! He's going to overtake Niamh as well as LAMs LO ! (she's 12lb now at 5 months!)

Smartie - good look for tomorrow - let us know how it goes.

Rachel - good luck for your tx and pop back whenever you feel like it.

AFM - weigh in tomorrow for LOs - i fear a telling off my HV due to lack of weight gain with BF........Oh well, am taking DH for backup!

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CJH- Good luck with the weigh in... we didn't see any significant weight gain especially with my smallest until weaning was well underway... he has now made it onto the growh curves in the book.... have you started weaning yet? Hope all goes well.

L


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartie, good luck for your scan hun   

CJH, hope the weigh in goes well and the HV is kind to you, some can be nice and others are dragons. 

hope everyone else is ok   
i've got a long morning ahead waiting for the phone to ring


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

CJH - Good luck with the weigh in   

Smartie - All the best for the scan. I'm sure everything will be fine   

Bev - I hope the clinic don't keep you waiting to long (don't keep us waiting too long   )


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev good luck hun, hopefully it wont be too long a wait.

Smartie, enjoy your scan hun.

Morning to everyone else hope you are all well.  Off to consultant appointment this morning - seeing the haematologist and obsterician.  Then I have my bikini line   .  Got to be neat and tidy!!!

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG!!!! All 6 have fertilised. Can't believe it.    
Tony said 2 were difficult to inject so may be the eggs of those are not good quality but they have still fertilised.
Back on Thursday for ET.


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay Bev, that's totally awsome.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, Yay!  What a relief!  100% fertilisation eh?  Are you the first with that?  Got to be a good omen   Best of luck for Thursday!

Ells, good luck with your appointments!  Enjoy getting your bikini done.  I kept mine nice and tidy right up until I could see/reach.  (wax myself)  Didn't think it was too bad on delivery day as I kept trimmed best I could - until I saw it after belly went down - OMGoodness!  Totally not as neat as I thought!   

Smartie, best of luck with your scan!  I hope you are back later and calling the doctor / midwife with great confidence!

Thanks for all the comments on Caellum's gain, it is totally different to M&K.  At 4 weeks, M was 3lb 13oz, K was 4lb 5oz  When they reached Caellum's 10lb 13oz, M was 21 weeks (over 5 months) and K was 18 weeks (4.5 months).  We were laughing last night, saying that it won't be long before Myles is having Caellum's hand-me-down's!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Woo hoo! well done Bev! xxxx   

Witters - funny comment from DP on the bikini line situation! I was trying to have a tidy up one evening but I couldn't see, he has suggested buying clippers!!!! How rude of him! I suggested he pays for some beauty treatment!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

FAntastic news BAE- keeping everything crossed for ET on Thurs.


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters said:


> Didn't think it was too bad on delivery day as I kept trimmed best I could - until I saw it after belly went down - OMGoodness! Totally not as neat as I thought!


Lol!!!. I thought I'd get DH involved in this when I can no longer see. He's not keen, can't imagine why.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, don't worry, pride completely goes out of the window!  However, if you could get DH involved, would  be worth it just to watch his face!   at the clipper idea!  I side with you on the beauty treatment


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

afternoon ladies,

still no af waiting waiting lol as per usual.

bev thats great news babe, ells good luck with the wax babe rather u than me lol xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev what fab news - you must both be delighted with that!  Not long until ET now hun!!

Witters  about Myles having Caellums clothes!!!

Twinkle my DH said the same thing about clippers    - men no idea!!!

Sho, I have said that my DH will have to help as its hard doing things one sided with just a mirror   .

CJH how did the weigh go?

Fingers, i am sure AF will show up - try wearing all things white - that usually does the trick   .

How is everyone else ?

AFM had my appointment - what a waste of time   .  As soon as I saw the doctor walk through the door i new the answer on IL drips was going to be a no.  He said there was not enough research on it to show the benefits and that it has any effect on live birth rates   .  I told him I was disappointed but not surprised by his answer - he didnt like that very much.  i also told him that there was plenty of research from the States and that there are not lots of clinics and hospitals in the UK using IL's.  But he wouldnt budge.  Then proceeded to tell me that it wasnt a finincial thing and that he had to weigh up the benefits- sounds to me like a finanical thing then.  Thats all we spoke about other then the clexane which he is happy for me to continue on but told me he couldnt tell when to stop it and that the doctor on Monday have to tell me  .  Why dont the doctors in this country every think outside the box and not always haveto have all their boxes ticked. So will be phoning the doctor in London for another px for IL's ready for next week!  Still only 2 more drips left!
I have my 24 weeks scan on Monday and follow up appoinment afterwards - I will actually be 25 weeks so  all will be fine.
Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - Sorry to hear about the no go with the drips. I agree with the ticking boxes thing. Fertility specialists would most likely be a bit more open minded, once you get to obstetricians they know what they know and that's it. Still as you say only two more drips left. You must be excited about getting to see them again on Monday. I'm counting the day until our 20 week scan (31st August) but by then I know I'll be terrified.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sho - you are dead right, they have no idea what we go through to have these babies - you know he even told me the drip was nothing more then a psychological thing    - obviously the results on my killer cells means nothing them   .  I am looking forward to the scan but also very nervous - I think I will only relax once I have them both safe and sound in my arms.  At least today my BP was fine but I did have a trace of protein in my urine but no one said anything about it so i assume its nothing to worry about.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

ells said:


> I think I will only relax once I have them both safe and sound in my arms.


I know exactly what you mean. Then again there begins a whole new set of worries....


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i done a bad thing to get my head straight and stop winding myself up about still no af i took a test BFN  

ells silly doctors no very fair eh xxx

xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

fingers you just never know but I am sure AF will appear soon for you hun, I always find wearing white knickers did the trick and a nice hot bath.

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Fingers - try eating parsley, that is said to bring on AF's

Had scan and little jelly bean doing well, measuring at 7w6d and today by the clinic dates im 7w5d, went to mothercare afterwards and bought some maternity bras and a pregnancy journal to celebrate!

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, great news!  Congratulations!  Nice to celebrate too - how long were you in Mothercare?!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news Bev - 6 embies!!!

Smartie - fantastic!!! Great way to celebrate....serious shopping starts now   

Ells - drs can be a little arrogant sometimes and dismiss things they don't really know much about    We were very lucky as our hospital obs was also the same dr working at the satellite clinic to the Wessex so really understood what we had been through. He had performed all my IVF scans and done our IUIs, prescribed my clomid etc. Other drs we came across just did not really get it    Wow - 24 week scan - it seems to be flying by (but maybe not for you   ). Do you have to reuse the urine sample pots? We had to recycle them and this led to a series of tests coming back with a trace of protein. Yuck - had forgotten all about that bit !

Sho Po - you are dead right about the worry just shifting when the babes are born. I think it is a mums lot to fret for the next forty years!! However, my worry is much less now they are here than when they were cooking...

Fingers - we've all been there     It never comes when we want it, but can't stay away when we dont.

Thanks for all the weigh in good lucks - they did OK today. Max is a grand 14lb so has doubled his birth wieght but his slightly older and initially bigger sister is still lagging behind at 11lb10. The HV were really nice today so can't complain - I think they change their approach when you have DH in tow!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartie, great news hun   

CJH, glad the weigh in was ok hun   

ells,     silly doctor, good luck for your scan hun, be lovely to see how much they have grown. 

afm, have had rather a traumatic end to today. Hope you don't mind me sharing this. I'm a teacher and this afternoon I got a call from my headteacher asking me to phone her asap. She told me that a boy who was in reception has been found with his younger brother in a flat where his mum and dad were dead. The boys are unharmed but it looks like the dad killed the mum and then himself. The headteacher is away so I had to go into school and sort out records for the police. Can't understand why the dad would do this and just feel so sorry for the 2 boys    DH is worried that I have now done too much today as I was supposed to be resting but I had to go, not sure how much help I was but at least I have done something.
It's so awful.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Bev what an awful thing to have to deal with   .  I hope the boys will be okay and that they get the right support quickly.  I am sure you will be fine hun, jsut makeusre you rest up when you have your embies back Thursday.  I hope that you can have a chill out day tomorrow.

CJH sounds like good weights for your little ones.  How has big brother been coping with the twins?  You are right in that some doctors just dont get it.  I think I may write a letter once babies have arrived and suggest that this doctor be a little more thoughtful in his repsonses and a little more sensitive to people who have had a lot of issues when ttc!   .  My Dh wasnt impressed when I told him about it and my dad hit the roof when I told him he said it was psychological!  

Smartie, fab news on the scan hun.  Its amazing to see and such a relief, I always find myself really really nervous before and i think I have a terrible habit of staring at the sonographers faces to see if everything is okay.

Hope everyone else has had  good evenings.  I am off to bed, feeling pretty wacked and I have a long trip to Essex tomorrow to our other site - fun!!!

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Bev - How awful. Those poor boys. Hopefully they will be getting the care they need now. Ells is right, when the embies are back then you need to take good care of yourself   

Smartie - Great news about jelly bean. I haven't dared go anywhere near Mothercare or any other baby shops yet. I think we'll begin a massive shopping frenzy after the 20w scan. I'm certainly not thinking about putting my 36F boobies into a maternity bra until I absolutely have to   

CJH - Great weight gains, well done

Fingers - AF not there when you want it, there when you don't   . Hopefully it won't keep you waiting too long.

Ells - I hope you don't get too tired with your Essex trip today. 

  to everyone else.

AFM - nothing to report really, all good. Quick question for the twin mums/mums to be - when did you feel them move. I can't feel a thing at the moment (at least I can't tell if I can because I've got terrible *ahem* wind   ) and I'm getting a wee bit paranoid (more than usual  )


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sho, I started to feel 'something' at about 18 weeks but nothing definiate and then about 21/2weeks I got a muscle spasm type feeling which has gradually gotten stronger and stronger which is the babies kicking and punching and moving.  I dont feel my left twin as much as my right as it has an anterior placenta and that can dampen the feelings until they are much bigger.  I can see my tummy move every now and then.  I think I am starting to get more regular movement now too and can feel them turning low down just by my bladder. I do panic when I dont feel them though!!

Bev I hope you are able to relax a little more today.  I saw the news about the parents of those boys this morning so sad.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, what an awful thing   Those poor boys   I too hope that they get the care and support they will need and quickly.  I hope you can take it easy today before embies return to you tomorrow  

Fingers, I second the wear white thing, always seems to happen  

CJH, sounds like weigh in was good for you too   Try not to worry about the weights, as long as they are following their own curve, all is good   Have you noticed in the red books that girls and boys curves are vey different?  Girls are 'meant' to be smaller   Keilidh was always bigger initially as Myles was born with an infection which meant he lost any fat he had, so it took some feeding up to get him back on track.  Now, they are pretty even.  Myles is slightly taller and heavier, but Keilidh is a little more chunky (if you can call it that, they are both very slender).  All their checks have been perfect even though they are only on the 25th to 50th percentile.    Caellum, although is much bigger initially with bigger gain, he too is perfect on his curve, just at a higher percentile.  Try to treat each child as an individual and not compare them.  It always amazes me at how different they are despite the same food, routine, smells, sounds etc...

Ells, doctors!   what a horrid comment!  Good to hear you are taking no notice, do what you feel best and are able to do  

Sho Po, I didn't show or feel movement until way past the 19 week mark and even then, it was very light flutters which I had to really concentrate on.  With Caellum, I felt them at 16 weeks and once feeling actual kicks, his were weirdly stronger than having two in there, so it's not as all would believe.  Just  depends on how active the baby(s) is and when that activity happens.  Also, it depends on where your placenta is and where babies are positioned.  I had 'bunkbeds' so one high, one low where as many carry left and right.  It will be weird though in that you are likely to tell which baby makes which movement once it is established.  Something I really miss already


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters and Ells -    Thanks for the reassurance Ladies. I should have known it was a little too early, its probably because you're bigger with twins that I think I should be feeling them by now. At the 12w scan they were lying bunkbed style, one anterior placenta, one posterior placenta and the twins sandwiched inbetween. They're probably kicking the hell out of each other and I can't feel a thing


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Most likely!  You will feel them soon enough   I'm sure it won't be long before they will be getting you prepared for all the sleepless nights


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for your messages ladies, have spoken to someone from the local education authority today and she said the boys are doing as well as can be expected. Have chilled out today and keeping everything crosed for my embies tomorrow. My brother is getting married on Saturday so am looking forward to that. 

ShoPo,    try not to worry hun, easier said than done I know. ells and witters know moreabout it than me.

Fingers, thought an af dance might help you out hun   
                 



hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thankyou my gorgeous ladies wearing white linen trousers and a white top still no af lol tried hot baths hot water bottle hmmmm never late  

bev thats so awful honey hope your resting now darling ( and thanks for the dance can only imagine u doing it just like the emotives lol)

hows everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Bev - what an awful thing to have to deal with. Hope you are OK    

Sho Po - I didn;t really feel much with my two until way over 20 weeks, hubby felt them about 24 weeks. I had two anterior placentas, which like Ells can dampen the feelings a bit.

Thanks Witters - you are right not to compare, but very tempting with 2. M is keeping to his centile range, but N is slipping down a bit - which is why the HV have been nagging a bit   

Fingers - come on AF !!!!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

Sho Po - I was told to stop wearing underwired bras as soon as possible as it can effect the milk ducts and the milk flow if you want to breastfeed.

Witters - spent ages in mothercare    than stuffed ourselves in TGI Friday's!

CJH - glad the weigh in went well, think we will wait till 12 weeks before we buy anything baby related!

BAE - such a horrible thing to happen    hope you are resting up and getting ready for ET tomo, best of luck hun   

Fingers - COME ON AF, COME ON AF   

Ells - hope your keeping well, damn doctors, when will they learn to move with the times!

Hello to everyone else

take care
smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers, I hope AF shows soon or even better, a suprise BFP!  Any chance of that?  Stranger things have happened   Whichever,  I hope you get answers soon   Keep up with the white things (keep a spare set with you just in case  ) if no luck in a few days, trick them and wear red!

CJH, as long as it's not a drastic slip, babies do get growth spurts and indeed dips.  M&K never had perfect curves, they did dot about a fair amount.  Remember the variables, full / empty tummy, same with bowel and bladder, plus differences with scales and human error.  When going for their checks at hospital, they had a set set up permanently with big notices not to move so the weights are accurate.  Portable ones can easily mis-callibrate.  We ended up buying a set for home as both struggled initially.  Keilidh really did in the early days as she couldn't tolerate milk.  As soon as she was up to 5ml, she had to drop back to 1 or 2ml.  Silly amounts, the 5ml being a medicine spoon.  In the end, I remember weihging her nappies before and after changes to guage input verses output.  you quickly forget all the troubles as they reach their next targets and grow.  Listen to your mothering instincts, if you are worried, seek help, if you are not, continue as you are 

Sho po, I agree with Smartie, definately pack away the underwires!

Smartie, We waited ages before our first baby purchase, which was a nappy wrapper of all things!  Wouldn't recommend them at all, total waste of money!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey witters,

well i've had loads of consultants tell me it can't happen huni as both tubes are blocked from my tumors, but one consultant did say he knows of women that have concieved with blocked tubes naturally he siad he wasn't giving me false hope just the facts. But now i'm questioning the test did i do it too early time of day i took it etc as my tummy is bloated and a little hard but no cramps that are showing af is on her way.

just very bizarre but i have an appointment at wessex next week my follow up after failed ivf so if i haven't come on by then, i was on the 11th last month and 12th the month before and i think the 11th the month before that just wish i knew either way the knicker checking is a killer .

sorry for the me post ladies xxxxx

hope all ok xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers, I'm sure it will come soon, it seems that you are only just due.  Best of luck for your follow up next week


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Bev - Good luck for ET today. Sending loads of sticky vibes your way.

Witters and Smartie - I was initially going to give up the underwires straight away as that is what I had been led to believe too but I was a bit reluctant because I've got quite a large chest and I didn't think non underwired bras would be up to the challenge. Anyway I did a bit of research and determined that it was something I didn't need to worry about until at least 20 weeks. I asked the midwife and she agreed that as long as the bra fits properly then its ok.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ahh, that's good news then Sho Po   For my litte 34A's wasn't an issue


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought some back extenders to make them more comfortable but fortunately 'the ladies' haven't changed size at all yet so I've got some time before I need a bigger cup size


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, mine only began increasing slightly right near the ed and obviously now baby is here and they are being used.  I would advise heading straight to nursing bra's if you do intend to breastfeed to save spending twice, especially trying to leave it as late as possible so you have a better idea of size.  Believe me, you can never have enough of them.  I found it wasn't so bad with two as each feed empties each side, especially as I tandem fed.  Now with one however, I am leaking all over the place especially when first 'let down' happens at the beginning of a feed.  See, the bodily functioning joys continue on...   You move on from knicker checking to boobie checking which believe me can be much more embarrasing!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Its a whole new world!!!    (can't wait though). I will be thouroughly taking advantage of your knowledge and breastfeeding experience (if you don't mind   )


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters I will be picking your brains on tandem feeding too!!

Sho I took Witter's advice and bought feeding bra's and they do give you that extra support.  I wasnt small  in the (.)(.) department but have gone up by 2 cup sizes.  The non wired bra's I dont like at all and wish I hadnt bothered getting them but the nursing bra's are great and so comfy.  I got some in Mothercare, they seem to have them with slight padding which is nice. 

I read som other advice on BF'ing and leaking.. instead of getting breast pads, one lady suggested cutting an always (or similar) pad in half and using that as the sticky bit helps it stop moving so much and absorbs way more then the Breast pad apparently.  

Bev, hope you have a nice smooth ET today and that you get to put your feet up and relax for the rest of the day!  

Fingers any sign of AF yet?

On THAT doctor issue, I am going to complain to the consultant when we see him on Monday and tell him that I felt he was very insensitive and I would have preferred him to say that it was a fininial issue instead of all the other C*** he came out with!!  Then when the twins have arrived I will write a letter of complaint - which I will draft out now so all I have to do is date and sign it!

How is everyone else?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I was thinking of doing something similar to create a more 'sturdy' breast pad.  Daytime's not too bad as he is frequently feeding, it's the nights if he manages a 3+ hour stretch which is made worse as you are laying on them, putting pressure on.  All worth it though, the whole process is a very special bond, something only mum and baby will ever have.  I consider myself extremely lucky to beable to nurse easily, so far this time, so soreness at all and only a couple of episodes with M&K.  Many mum's suffer terribly  

Writing a letter whist all is fresh is a great idea.  Plus, once bubba's arrive, you won't have spare hands to be composing proper, official letters (we won't mind the 'oddity' in posts if you are able though  )


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Sho Po - i'm with you on the big hooters front and like you stayed in an ordinary bra until about 20 weeks with no problems. I have to say that I tried a number of maternity and feeding bras over the two pgs and none were that supportive for me. Mothercare was a bit rubbish as they had nothing large enough, john lewis had only one is a very unglamourous design    I did find the NCT bra fitting service really helpful at about 34 weeks and they sorted me out some great feeding bras that i am still living in! I can manage with about 3 given the ammount of washing we do in our house!

Witters - I'm sure you have alrady tried this, but firm pressure with your other arm during feeding stops the letdown on the non-used boobie quite well! Like you I tandem fed the twins, but they have got a bit too big for that now at 5 months and I am doing them seperately so am with you on the leaky boob issue! I find its now ok 90% of the time unless I am in an public place with a top that shows damp patches well!! My particular favourite was at pre-schools magic show when lots of little people were intrigued with the spreading patch   I layed on a towell at night to help minimise.

Ells - definitely get the letter written, I would even sign it now and pop it in an envelope ready to post when you deliver. I would have forgotten to sign the letter in the early days when M&N were born.

BEv - hope ET went ok today.,

Hi to eveyone else  xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, nothing seems to stop my let down, they must be very productive boobs!  I will try what you suggest again knowing it works for you.  Mine just seem like watering cans!   I tendem fed for a good long while, right past the year mark, just found a different position.  They were both good, long feeders, plus I topped up and pumped etc, so timewise, had a good incentive to work something out   Are you able to feed (milk) exclusively?  I did pretty well considering they didn't start at the boob for a good 4/5 weeks and then were so tiny, they didn't empty by any means, so had to follow each feed with a pump in order to help my milk come in.

How are you coping with everything?  Hard work isn't it?  Having said that, Caellum is easier at night, but much harder during the day!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

wow tandem feeding past a year! I had to stop because M kicks against the back of the sofa/chair and launches himself off towards the floor    What position did you use? I am BF exclusively so far, expressing a bit for very occasional evening off. So far the twins are much easier than DS was, i guess because i know what i'm doing and have much less time to worry! I also have to get on with things much more, have to be up for school runs, they have to nap on the go more as i have to take them along with DS activities. Plus, they get ignored a bit more then DS did - just because i have two hands instead of the six I actually need!!! I am enjoying them more than i did with DS, knowing that each tricky bit would not last long. How are you finding it the other way round ( 2 then 1!)? xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

CJH said:


> My particular favourite was at pre-schools magic show when lots of little people were intrigued with the spreading patch


 

Witters - I am in awe, tandem feeding for so long is what I aspire to (well BF two at all if I'm honest)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, instead of the 'rugby style' hold, so feet are behind you, I switched to feet out front.  It was quite sweet as they would cuddle eachother (in a way, forced to in order to fit in correct position  )  The older they get, the more adaptable they are regarding position and latch.  As a newborn, you need to put them into position as they don't have the strength or knowledge to adjust.  

Interesting how you are finding one, then two.  I agree, second time around is way easier as you have firm knowledge that you do get past the difficult stages.  I found two easier in the best part.  They learn a routine easier as they are forced to wait etc.  With one, I can see how people easily fall into the 'quick fix' frame of mind.  Caellum is far more attention seeking and really creates if he is not held.  He has the starting of thrush in his mouth, so is not happy at the moment.  Yesterday, he was a very difficult baby.  After a visit to the doctors, he is much more content today.  I also think that they calm eachother as you tend to keep them close and if they don't feel the warmth of eachother, they can be soothed by their own heart beats and breathing.  With one, they really need that contact just to experience that.  I love holding him, but can see visions of real seperation anxiety in the future which I wish to avoid for both of us.  M&K never went through that for the reasons I said.

Sho Po, yes, I nursed for 16/17 months before they each decided when they were ready to stop.  As I said, I did have to top up as my supply was not keeping up due to them being in SCBU for 6 weeks.  Those initial latches are a must for milk supply which ofcourse I missed out on.  All I had were a couple of photo's   A month in, when they were developed enough to latch, I saw a leap forward, but as the initial stages were purely by pump, it didn't build quite as much as needed.  I do however feel very proud of myself for succeeding in it.  Pure dedication was the key, including waking every 3 hours to pump despite not having babies there (hard when it was so easy to roll over)  plus when they did latch, to pump to empty both sides fully after each feed, again, including through the night.  It can be done, but isn't easy - until it is established and you don't need to worry about bottles or sterilizing


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey all af appeared just as me and dh were gonna get down to it perfect timing eh? its very light and no cramps but finally the checking is over.

at wessex next week.

hope all are ok xxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Fingers - There had to be something to set it off. Shame about the timing


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay fingers!  Shame about the timing


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Fingers, glad af finally arrived hun   

hi to everyone hope you are all ok.

I am now PUPO    have 2 fair 5 cell embies on board. Was intially a bit disappointed as we had no good ones, but the 2 I have on board were good yesterday. When I got pg with James I had a 2 day transfer of 1 good embie, so had we had et yesterday we would have had 2 good embies. Anyway we know we are very lucky to have any embies to put back, so here starts the dreaded 2 ww. Doubt I will get on again until next Monday as away fro my brothers wedding. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Bev - Congratulations on being PUPO   . Sending lots of    and sticky uterus vibes you way.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Many congratulations Bev!!  As you know, M&K were both 'fair' day 3'ers and one was only a 4 cell, both were frozen and had to be thawed too.  You managed to get to transfer, so have just as much chance as anyone else   Enjoy your brothers wedding!!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Long time no speak!!

Bev    on being PUPO   

LAM Glad to hear clemmie's operation went well   

Sorry I have been AWOL, been really busy these last 2 weeks. Louie is doing well, he has discovered his voice barking at me constantly and loves biting! Not so good around kids though - doh! He's had his 2nd vaccine today  so just another 2 weeks then we can get him to puppy classes (thank god).
Tx wise well I started stimming on Monday following bloods confirmimg I had supressed. Has bloods done again yesterday to check Gonal F dose is working - no change in dose yet. And have another boold test along with first follie scan next Monday and and another scan Wednesday.
I have been very lazy with supportive tx e.g. vits and diets etc this time round    but feel so much more relaxed so I don't care    I have decided to reduce the caffine and stop alocohol but not bother with the huge concoction of vits and suppliments this time. I got fed up rattling and at least I cant say I have done if before so won't feel 'what if'. I'm taking pregnacare, folic acid and omega 3 and thats it. Infact I am really impressed just how mellow I am this time round. Must help that I'm not addicted to get on here too - sorry ladies    like last time. You have given me the knowledge and have gained the experience to just enjoy it this time I guess. OK sounding really   now   
Plus this cute puppy keeps me distracted from all the worry of tx   

Anyway ladies I haven't forgotten you all is what I'm trying to say xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev fab news hun,    hope you can rest up and take it easy hun.  They sounds like good little embies !!

Fingers yay for AF!!

Hi to everyone else.
Just got back from the doctors and have been given penicillan as I have a bad sore throat and he was worried that it woudl get worse and make me ill because I am on immunosuprresents as my immune system is a little shot to bits!!  I feel okay, just tired and my throat hurts but okay other then that. My BP was fine byt my pusle was quite quick (has been between 80 and 90) it was 105 today   .  So I am sat with my feet up on the sofa!

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA hi huni!!!  Glad to hear everything is progressing well.  As for tx, you have to go with what ever you feel and the most important thing is that you feel relaxed and not stressed.  I am sure that little Louie is helping keep the stress levels down.   

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Get Well Soon Ells   

Forgot to say eariler - we still haven't moved house yet, but work (office) has moved. On 2 wks holiday just now (well nearly at the end) and then 2 wks placement at QA Hopspital, Portsmouth next week for 2 wks then start work in Aldershot first week in September (if I'm not on slick leave post ET   )


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Qa, awww, I hope you feel better soon  

QA, Hopefully those extra couple of weeks at QA's will buy you enough time to get relocated   I'm sure Louie is just 'being a puppy' and will be perfectly mannored when you bring your baby home (you eill you know  )


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everyone   

not been on here much lately, just keeping myself sane really but that will teach me - I've had pages to read through!!!

BAE - fantastic news!! congrats on being PUPO!!!!!

QA, second time round does feel different doesn't it? And it's great you're feeling more relaxed and that you have Louie to keep you distracted, he's such a cutie - all puppies have stages and he'll soon be a model dog in no time!

Witters, how are you doing? It sounds like Caellum is doing really well.

ells, hope you're feeling better soon.

Hello to everyone    and I hope all you pregnant ladies are doing well 

Well got back from our campervan trip around exotic Wales at the start of the week. It was lovely actually and we had a really nice time, even when I had to carry the old dog in a rucksack part way along the pembrokeshire coast!!! He was exhausted, poor soul!!! 
I really switched off when I was away but obviously now I'm back and I've got my follow up on Monday, I've started thinking tx again!!
One question - what are people's thoughts on acupuncture? I am thinking about it for this go and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Doodle- Glad you enjoyed your break away and were able to relax and enjoy yourself. As for accupunture there are many of us that have tried it and I think it helps if nothing else it taught me how to relax a bit and helped me understand my body more... I had it for about 18months with herbs and it helped regulate and sort out my cycle. As for a recommendation I went to TCM Centre on Hill Lane in Southampton and saw Qing (pronnounced Ching) I know others have seen her too. My DH also saw her a bit for male factor issues.

QA- You will soon have your puppy trained.... hope your move is sorted out soon.

Hello to all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodle, like LAM I also saw Qing.  She is very nice and she does help you to relax.  I never had herbs though and personally I wouldnt due to my crohns meds.  My DH saw her DH John last year and I am sure it helped his count.  Sounds like you had a lovely break though, you must be firing on all cylinders now!

QA hope you get everything sorted out on the house front.  

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies
havent been on a a while been away and then went camping last week.
been down ****** for a week and ive really struggled, didnt have to this this last time as i did the short protocol, but ever
since 12 hrs after the 1st jab ive wanted to throw up every minute of the day and ive had pretty rough at the other end if 
u know what i mean!!! lol then the sweats kicked in, thank fully AF came today so should have blood test on tue or wed
but hey, the poo we have to go through
hope everyone is enjoying their weekend 
H x x x x


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Onesock, sorry to hear you feel so rough, i am hoping to start tx in oct and i so worried about symptoms etc   

Would you guys mond sharing how much the accupuncture costs? I am keen to try it but need to get some moola together first...

x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks ladies for the acupuncture info    
I've heard of Qing (thanks for the pronunciation LAM!!!) and it's nice to hear some positive reports. 

Kazwindy, I've just looked at the price list on the TCM website but I guess it would depend on how often you visit and I have no idea about that I'm afraid!!

Onesock sorry to hear you're feeling rough -I did the long protocol for both my goes and have to say I found that part the worst. Good luck for the blood test next week


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi
kazwindy dont worry about the side effects u could get 10 ladies in a room and no 2 people would react the same, its all just pot luck, im guessing the hot sweats would be easier in oct not so warm outside lol, one of my friends who is now preg with twins through ivf did acupunture and it was about 35-40 a session but not sure where she went, ive been having reflexology which if nothing else was very relaxing.
back to work tomorrow, in a hot hospital cant wait for my hot fluushes there, great   
hope everyones enjoys the last bit of the weekend
H x x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies   

onesock: Good luck with this tx, hope you start to feel better soon   

Doodlepip/Kazwindy: I had accupuncture during my last tx I'm not too sure if it helped things but obviously I would say that
as I got a bfn, I would be saying it's great if I got a bfp    if anything I found it very relaxing. Like many of the other ladies I also went to TCM centre on Hill Lane (not too far from the wessex) it cost me £30 per session and lasts for about an hour. Ideally they like you to start a couple of months before tx but I started a month so had to go twice a week, but once a week should
be fine if you start early enough, you also have a session the day before e/c, the day after e/c and the day after e/t and continue once a week. HTH   

Ells: How's you,sugar & spice?    I'm thinking of going for some Reiki, I know you mentioned something about it the last time we saw each other, how did you find it? was it relaxing? 

Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Onesock sorry to hear you are getting horrible symptoms from the down regging, it'll be worth it in the end!! Thankfully I didn't get many symptoms just the occasional hot flush although as my DH says I'm normally moody so wouldn't notice other side effects lol. Good luck with the blood test hopefully you'll be stimming very soon xx

I have my first follie scan tomoz. Fingers crossed I have responded this time!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

One sock sorry to hear you have been getting yucky side effects, hopefully when you start stims you will feel much better.  Good luck for the blood tests.

Kaz and Doodle, Qing charges £35 per session for fertility stuff but if you buy a 10 session package you get an 11th one free.  It is quite expensive especially as at some point you have to go twice a week.

Monkey - hi sweet - I've had some really lovely comments about my toes    - they are still looking really good.  I really enjoyed my Reiki I found that it made me much calmer and more relaxed.  Its a strange process at first but I think very soothing and relaxing on ce you know what is happening.  I think you would really like it.  Let me know if you want any more info.
    
QA good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ells,

I'm so pleased you like your toes   , can you let me know who you went to for Reiki, I've looked on the internet
and found a lady in Bishop's waltham or Wickham can't remember    can I pm you the link and let me know what you 
think? I think she does home visits which would be good, my meridians definitely need to be realigned   

monkey


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey of course you can pm me sweetie. I will dig out my ladies details - she was in Romsey this is hte internet link to her shop. She was really reasonable and very friendly.

http://www.romseyholistic.co.uk/treatments.html

Its not the biggest saloon in the world but i really liked it. I think I paid £20 for 30 mins but I think it last about 40-45 mins.

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ells,

Just p'md you, 

monkey


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Has my scan this morning - all ok have 15 follies on the right and 9 on the left measuring between 8-12mm. Also had bloods repeated to check estragen levels. Back again Wednesday, no mention of potential EC date yet.


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

QA - Excellent start. They'll probably have a better idea on Wednesday when you should have EC.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA - great first scan, sounds like this protocol and drug regime is more suited to you.  Your follies sounds like good sizes too!

AFM, had my scan this morning, all fine - thankfully.  They were either playing patta cake or having a fight but it was amazing to see.   

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - That's awsome. Can't wait to see ours again. Will you have another scan at 28 weeks now?


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies just a quickie from me   

ells, great news on your scan hun, sounds like babies are very active.

onesock    sorry you are getting sideeffects hun, like ells said hopefully thet will get better when the stimms kick in.

QA, fab number of follies hun, well done 

hi everyone else.
Had a lovely time at brother's wedding and was nice to take our mind off 2ww xxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all   

QA, great news on your follies, sounds like it's all going well, you should be in for EC in no time

Ells, your scan sounds brilliant, must have been lovely to see   

BAE, hope your 2ww is going ok

hello to everyone else,    and thanks for the extra info on costings of acupuncture 

Well, I had my follow up today and after a bit of a chat have decided to wait until next year to go again. As I have been plagued by cysts on my last two attempts I really need to lose more weight and they feel that this would optimise my chances, which are pretty slim anyway!, So I will probably have a bit of time out from FF just to keep myself sane but will pop by from time to time to see how you are all doing. Thank you for all the support during my last cycle, it did help to be able to come on here and have a chat!
take care all
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodle good luck with the weight loss plan I am sure it will help.  I also lost weight before did this cycle and I am sure it helps you.  Keep in touch hun.

Bev, sounds like you have had a good weekend.  Keep saying the mantra - THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!

Sho, yes nbext scan at 28 weeks but I will actually be 29 weeks but we are looking at doing a 4d scan in the next week or 2.  

How is everyone else?

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Ells - lol on the patacake and fighting!

QA - Congrats on the follies, its all looking good   

Doodle - have a nice break hun and best of luck with the weight loss   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM, just got back from a lovely weekend away in Hastings (even though i got an electric shock off the bathroom shaving mirror!) went to the Drs on Friday and have booked in for midwife, she is supposed to be calling me!

Love
smartie x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies   

Ells: Glad the scan went well, 4d scan eh? very exciting   I contacted that lady about the Reiki and left a message but still 
waiting for her to call back (not a good start is it   )

BAE: Hope the 2ww isn't driving you   

Hope everyone else is ok

We've just received an offer on our house but obviously for a first offer it's very low    lots of negotiating tomorrow me thinks   

monkey


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

ohhhhh Monkey an offer - how exciting.  Is that with Enfields?

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
ells- congrats on scan bet its lovely to see them at this stage, 4d sounds cool - take care x

hope everone is doing ok out there
kirst x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ells,

It's only been on with Enfields for less than 2 weeks amazing isn't it, I knew mann countrywide were a load of   
Sooo many people recommended them though, we just need to do some sums tonight and see what we 
can accept    how's your sister getting on with her house?

monkey


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey they went on with Enfields this week so hopefully they will get going on veiwings very soon and wont be too far behind you !!

Kirst - thanks sweetie.  How are you doing?

ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Went for a scan this morning; has become the worst day of my life 

They have abandoned my tx due to very high estragen levels and severe risk of OHSS if we continue      
They also said I cannot have another attempt at IVF - *EVER*    am too at risk with my severe PCOS. Am totally devastated and heart broken...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA      I cant believe that I am so sorry hun.  Can you get a second opinion?  It may pay you to speak to someone at Lister Hospital or even see my immune doctor in London as he deals with a mixture of patients.  The Lister have lots of different protocols and I am sure they will give you a different answer.
Please dont give up yet hun.  

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

QA -    I'm so so sorry. I don't know what to say. Except that I think Ells is right, it would be a good idea to get a second opinion.    and    that there is still hope.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

The Wessex have siad I need In Vitro Maturation (IVM) only offered at Oxford Fertility. It's a relatively new procedure (since 2007) where they grow the follies in the lab avoid stimming preventing OHSS. It's mainly for people with severe PCOS. Basically I would have EC while the folicles are immature, the lab grow them and use ICSI for ET. The success rate is quite low though   

I know this still sound hopeful but doesn't help with the shock this morning and more fear, worry an another lengthy wait to have tx.


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Now probably isn't the time to make any decisions. You need to let this sink in but finding out details about the procedure, costs and waiting times might help.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hun, I would try and get a second opinion.  I am sure I have read about other proceedures that you could try that have better sucess rates etc.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

ShoPo I have the prices; costs a little cheaper than IVF with ICSI but would probably have to pay for new consultation. You can't self refere so will see if the Wessex can referre me. Haven't got a clue how long the waiting lists are etc but I'm sure it wont be quick enough for me! Still not sure if work will support me with this as it would be a minimum of a 4 hr round trip   
Am so fed up with all these hurdles to jump


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

QA so sorry to hear this, i havent fully research OHSS and i do know i am at high risk too, i didnt know they could like say "no more ever"!!! sounds like you have a plan which is good news, take care xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, I am so upset to read your post   I second Ells in that you should try to get a second opinion.  Although ending in a BFN, your last treatment didn't reach OHSS, so I think saying no more IVF ever is a little severe   

As you know, I suffered with Severe OHSS and truly wouldn't wish it on anyone.  We were very lucky to reach collection and that FET worked for us, as regardless of what the experts said, I would not have put myself through treatment again as I was very, very poorly.  I'm sure that with careful monitoring, another cycle would be possible?  It all depends on how you feel and what you feel is right for you to go ahead with.  The treatment in Oxford sounds good, but as you say, travel etc would prove very difficult.  

When we were talking about it, we were considering using clomid instead of the injectable stims as I over reacted to those, meaning I should have hopefully created multiple follies.  Is there an alternative drug you could use?  You certainly need time to take this all in, but I do feel that you need to explore options and find answers even if they are not to be taken forward.  I'm so sorry for you QA    

 to everyone else!  I am reading, but no real time to catch up.  Building work continues and am pleased to say we have a completed bathroom!  Total bliss!  En Suite is being fitted tomorrow/Friday, so very busy here right now.  Found out that our roof is still leaky when it rained the other night and had an independant roofer out who basically said it is the worst they had seen   Ofcourse, that led to some phonecalls and lots of conversations of people backing themselves up.  Appears to have been patched up atleast but for how long for is the question.  I've been trying to get a third opinion as the independant did put the frighteners on and basically said we would need to spend £7/8K, so I am hoping he has just seen the oppertunity and trying to get all the work he can.  Here's hoping hey!    to all!!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA,     you poor thing, what a shock that must have been for you. Like the others said perhaps a second opinion would be best.

Witters, sorry about the roof hun.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

QA - so so sorry that they have cx this tx hun    Secound opinion sound a good place to start


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

QAGirl: So sorry hun, take care


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA, was so sorry to read your post. I don't think there is much anyone can say but I do agree with the others about getting a second opinion when you are ready.
take care   
xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

QA im so so sorry to hear that, dont know what to say other than agree with the other ladies, 2nd opinion u have notjing to loose.

had blood test today and im supressed thank god, im so tired need to sleep still only managed to get 1 hr at a time. they told me to to inject a stim straight away which suprised me. !st scan next wed, is anyone eles around the stage?

hope everyone is ok 
H x x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck One sock, hopefully you will feel better now that you have started stims.

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA - so sorry to read your news - it must be so upsetting -     

Take care of yourself and take some time to think all your options through    CKay xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh QA im really sorry to hear your news       Like the others said get a 2nd opinion. Also like Witters said you have had tx before and no OHSS so there must be a chance xxxxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- so sorry hunni     Take time to get over the shock and then as others have said... weigh up your options.
Take care Hunni.

L


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

QA: I have to agree with Witters, having had severe OHSS last cycle - we decided that if this FET treatment didnt work then it was no more IVF for us... for definate... I would not put myself, or my loved ones through that again... although i didn't realise how poorly I was, my family did, and when it did eventually sink in, i cried my heart out!!! I had 6 months off of work, a length of stay in hosp, on 5 minutes observations, and it was all very unpleasannt and painful.

however, you already have been through one treatment, and it didn't happen then... so i would get a second opinion definately.... and now they appear to be more aware and try their best to monitor and avoid the possibility of OHSS more now than two years ago... so I think you should definately look for a second opinion before making your mind up.

I guess we were lucky in that our mind set even before the first attempt was that our lives together had two paths, one with kids, and one without, and we had ideas and plans for both paths.... if the IVF had failed first time, we would have stopped there and then, it was only because it worked, and we got to 22 weeks, and it only didn't carry on due to  my precious Baby James being too porrly to live outside the womb, and we had to terminate, that we decided to give the FET a go.. and this was it, and we are lucky, I know, that so far so good.. 

don't give up, but don't take OHSS lightly either - although out of the very few people who get OHSS, it is very rare that it gets to be "Severe" - and most only get a mild form of it which is easily montired and handled....

get a second opinion before making any plans...... thats my advice...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

qa - i agree with the other ladies, def get a second opinion as it wouldnt hurt, at the end of the day it you and your partners choice and you need all the facts. with ohss i had it severe and was really poorley but when i next do my tx they have said there are drugs that can help, i also have severe pcos so please dont give up xxxxxxxxxxxx

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I totally agree, severe OHSS is horrid, I too didn't realise at the time quite how ill I was, it was only when DH told me later that the doctors had told him all my organs were  packing up.  I too have severe PCOS, I'm a 'Thin Cyst'er' so even dropping some weight wouldn't help and I react to all medication well, even paracetomol etc.  FET worked for me thankfully and even managed beyond all odds to get a natural pregnancy too which I am still in disbelief at.  I obviously don't know your personal situation nor am I a professional, but I do think that there are hopefully options for you QA whether they be obvious or thinking 'out of the box'


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

QA big hugs to you. I can't think how you must be feeling, to get so far with this tx and to have it cancelled. The news about IVF must have been even more shattering. The ladies on here have given some good advice, I can't add anything, but am thinking of you and DH. I really hope that that there is some better news for you when the dust settles. x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

QA so sorry Hun - big hugs. Take some time for this to sink in and then consider the second opinion and all your other options xx

Monkey/Helen - welcome back and good luck with the treatment!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have just had my Day 3 scan and have starting stimming today.  I have to say I'm very relieved to have got through the first injection... not as bad as I've been imagaining.  I have a question re: exercise during stimming... should you still do some and how much ?  I know in the 2WW I need to take it easy but not sure about now ??


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

SR3 glad the jabs are going well.  On the exercise front, the recommendation is gentle exercise is fine during stimming but dont over do it as your ovaries need the energy for your follies to grow and grow some good eggies.  Things like walking, jogging and swimming are okay but  you may find that as you get closer to EC you can feel your ovaries more and you become more tired and uncomfy so wont feel like doing much.  Good luck hun.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies thank you for your messages of support. I feel alot better today; even went back to work!

I have to continue with the Buserlin injections until my scan next wednesday to check my follies have stopped growing. Feels weird injecting for nothing    I have had a great chat with Suedulux and M&M today who mentioned 'follicle reduction' and 'coasting' so have decided I'm not giving up yet and aim to phone the clinic tomorrow to discuss these options...     

However I have also decided I think IVM is the best option to move forward. It is designed for PCOS ladies and has our safety as the best interest. It is also cheaper than IVF    I have looked into IVM on the Oxford Fetility website and have decided to follow the 'Oxford girls' thread to see if any of them are having this tx.

Hope you're all well


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA  so glad you are feeling better about things and that you havent given up   .  Definitely worth speaking to them about other options before completely stopping.    You might want to ask about IVM on the Lister thread as they do something called a flare protocol and gentle IVF.  I am really glad that you have a plan coming together.  Please keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ellls, you took the words right out of my mouth 

QA, it's lovely to have the positive you back again. I hope am sure your plan will come together


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

QA - Its great to hear you sounding so positive and great to know you have so many options. I'm sure you'll find the right one


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, really glad you have got some options to pursue, good luck hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev huni how are you doing?  Not long until OTD.  How are you feeling?  I hope you have been saying the mantra because THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Long time no see!!!

Just popping on to say hi to you all.......I am still online, feeling sooo much better, got follow up today whoop whoop, although I am taking tissues and my mascara in my bag, as I have to go back to work after   
I know its a cliche, but so true that time is a healer eh!!  

QA-     I know I have spoken to you via text etc, but you know I am here for you, god you are so strong, you will find the answers, I know you will!!! 

Will pop on later after appt..

XX


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Rach     good to see you again.  Hope the follow up goes okay and that you come away with some answers hun.  Let us know how you get on.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Rach,    glad you are still online hun xxx Hope follow up is ok   

Hi ells, I'm ok thanks, 2ww feels like an age    am feeling a bit achey but trying NOT to symptom spot just yet   . How are you feeling hun?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm okay thanks Bev, feeling a bit yuck as I cannot shift this awful nausea - I have been awake since 3am as it has been sooooooo strong - but other then that okay.  I hate the 2nd part of the 2ww I think its far far worse and it reallly drags doesnt it. I hope you have had plenty of things to do but also the change to rest and take it easy.  How's your LO?

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ells, trying to keep busy. James is great he is 2 a week on Sunday, he has become a real chatterbox and repeats everything you say, so no more swearing for Mummy and Daddy    
Hope the nausea eases soon, I know I had it bad up to about 17wks but then it became manageable. Insommnia doesn't help either


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,

errr its so dark at night now!!

QA- hey huni, will call ya Sunday.....sending you big hugs..xxxx

Ells- hey hun, hope the nausea settles down for you, sounds like Sugar and Spice are certainly letting you know that they are there eh!!!

Bev -  Remember the good old mantra!!!  did you have 2 put back?  you have such a great track record, I have everything crossed for you.     

Witters- Callum looks delightful, anymore babies plannned for the Witters household   

Sho-po, Twinkle, and all the other pregnant ladies, hope you are all doing okay..xx

Onesock, Monkey V1 - hey feels like old times having you ladies back!!!!!

CJh, Ckay, Raines, Birdy, Lam, and anyone I have missed, hope you are all doing okay?  

AFM, well had follow up today, wasnt too bad, was bit tearful especially when I saw the scan pictues on my file, that was heart wrenching   , it all felt so weird, it made it hit home that we need to start all over again.
we are doing the same Antagonist protocal, BUT, she suggested using Gestone jabs for the support and not pesseries  has anyone else had these, and do that have to be done in the bottom   
DH's SA was better aswell, she said that average count is 20million, and DH has a count of 18.....also DH has 30% motility and the average is 40%....so on the whole, not too bad.....so inbetween TX we are gonna try hard naturally.
I also mentioned that we only got 5 Eggs...they wont increase my dose as my ovaries have over 30 follies on them, so dont want to over stimulate. Quality was good...HEY ELLS I RECKON THATS DOWN TO ALL YOUR TIPS, I AM STILL TAKING THE ROYAL JELLY SUPPLEMENTS, PREGNACARE, AND OMEGA 3!!!  LOL

Have a fab evening!!

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Rach, sounds like a positive follow up appointment! I think those are jabs in the bum    You will be fine though    Your sounding a little more positive hun, which is great. Brill news about DH's sample! go get dancing girl and enjoy it!!   

Just a quickie from me! I don't get on much anymore but just though I would let you know I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday,  I have to go back at 28 weeks for another scan because baby has a large tummy. I have been told not to worry about it, and im trying not to but couldn't help having a google......there are many possibillities to why the large tummy, the lady doing the scan said that it could be because mike and I are both tall people (im 6ft and he is 6ft3) But looks like we are going to have a big baby! It also has very long legs, well off the chart, but then I do have very long legs too!!! Genetics is an amazing thing!  

Hope every one is well.

Bev - sending you lots of        

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Rach    glad the follow up was mainly positive huni and I am also glad the supps are helping.  I had gestone and unfortunately they are bum jabs, it does get sore but when you start let me know I can give you a few pointers to make it less sore and easier to do.    When you next go in ask them if they be checking your prog levels after BFP, always worth getting checked out in case, I had to do both the jab and the pessaries as my levels were really low - they are fine now and I stopped the jabs and pessaries at 13-14 weeks. Do you know when you will be starting again?  

Bev, wow 2 already, he must have such a character now.  It is funny when they start chattering away and you have to be soooo careful what you say   .  My DH is a terror for saying the 'wrong' things   .  Are you having a party.

Twinkle sounds like you have had a good scan, I am sure they would have told you if they had any concerns hun. I cant believe you are at 20 weeks already, its really gone quickly.  Are you going to find out the flavour?  

How is everyone else?
Trying a new trick on the old nausea  - a glass of milk before bed so far so good!
Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Rach: It's so nice to have you back huni and to hear you sound so positive is great  glad you had a good follow up, just relax and have fun "trying" until your'e ready to start tx again.

Ells: Sorry to hear about the nausea, hope you start to feel better soon  

BAE: How's the 2ww? sending you lots of    

V1: Nice to have you back huni, are you starting treatment?

Hi to everyone else.

Hope you all have a great weekend!

monkey


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

well the milk seems to have done the trick, actually managed to sleep for more then an hour at a time last night and hardly any nausea   .

Hi Monkey   .

Hope everyone had a lovely day even though the weather is a bit pants.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hiya

Rach glad the appt went well and as the others have said all sounds positive and reassuring for next tx   

Ells glad the nausea is getting better   

I'm off out to the cinema in a mo; am sure DH only got up with puppy at 6:30am    and been out shopping before 10:00am to sweet talk me into going    Oh and he bought me flowers    It's normally me begging him to get dressed at miday on a weekend to go out and about! Bless he really is trying to keep me sweet at the mo   
Am babysitting for my friends kids (1 and 11 yr old) tonight. She told me the 1 yr old is going through a phase of not sleeping just now and I still said yes to sitting - DOH    I might regrett that   

Hope you're all having a good weekend despite the rubbish weather


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, am trying to keep positive but am having a bit of a wobble today    have got back ache and feel periody when I went to loo there was a little bit of browny blood, fearing it may all be over before Thursday


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA enjoy the cinema and going spoilt by your DH   .


Bev, sounds like it could be implantation bleed to me hun   , dont give up yet the fat lady hasnt sung yet and I am not about too   .  Try and keep positive hun, keep saying the mantra THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks ells xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Bev - huni, I tested 5 days early as I had a Brown show when I went to the loo, and I still got my BFP, like Ells said, could be implantation, and OMG I was convinced that AF was gonna show at anytime!!     

Ells- Glad you managed to get some sleep, sounds like you needes it......we are gonna enjoy the rest of the year, its been a tough year, so gonna start again in January, so not too long, but long enough to save some money too..xx
Bum jabs...oooooo not looking forward to those!!  great thinking on the hormone levels too, maybe they will do that due to the miscarriage, I would feel better if they did.

QA- you are sounding more positive too, nice to hear......hope you enjoy the cinema, and yeah the weather is pants!!, I was in the Gosport branch today and it was dead even though the market was on.
Any news on when u are moving

Twinkle- I have PM'd ya huni........thanks for the warm welcome back, its so nice, I didnt realise how much I missed you all....I honestly didnt think I could face the thread again, but time certainly is a healer..xxx
I will be thinking of you, let us know how the next scan goes..  

Monkey- Hey hun, how are you doing, any dates for your next TX?    glad things are moving on the house front, when you need any advice on the mortgage front, PM me, there are some great rates out there at the moment!!  

  everyone else, hope you are all having fun in the rain..errrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Right, dinner time!!!

xxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
bev - i also felt periody and had spotting when got mny bfp so dont give up hope hunni xxxx
kirst x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks ladies xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies
BAE hold on in there try and keep a level head, hard i know, i have everything xed for u x x x 
Q
Those of u who have done the long protocol, once u started to stim how long did it take for the down reg symptoms to go?
i started to stim on wed but im still up everynight with the hot sweats ive hardly slept.
Helen x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Helen, I think it can sometimes take 7 days for them to ease off.  Sorry you're still having problems sweetie   .  Might be worth mentioning it next time you are at th clinic.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your support ladies but have woken up bleeding heavily    have still done the cylogest but will phone clinic tomorrow and see what they say. 
sorry for the me post xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

oh Bev   , it still may not be over.   

Ells


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Bev,

   .......OTD is a few days away, I know its hard, but hang in there, see what the clinic say tomorrow..xxx


Hope everyone is having a good weekend?  

Off to MIL for a roast, it always tastes better when its cooked by someone else doesnt it!!   

I have stocked up on Ovulation pee sticks, we are really gonna give it everything until the next cycle, with DH's SA result being soooo much better, gonna try and make the most of the new swimmers!!   

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Rach - have fun trying   .  Ohh and enjoy the roast!

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Bev-     Try and stay strong. Thinking of you.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bev    stay strong sweetie   

Hodge enjoy your roast xx

Babysitting went ok last night. Was the first time I had to bath a 1 yr old and put her to bed. She happily gave me a lovely smelly nappy just before bath time ewwwww    but I didn't drown her so hey ho I've mastered bathing    Bless her she fell asleep whilst giving her her last bottle of milk but soon woke up when I put her to bed. She then proceeded to   for 20 mins    but I stayed strong    and left her to it and she finally crashed and burned (phew). Didn't hear another peep all night. Getting the 11 yr old to bed was easier; 3 slices of dominos pizza worked a treat   

We took Louie on a play date with one of his brothers this morning (small world he lives 5 mins down the road) and he has slept all afternoon bless him, god this dog can snore    However OMG he has really bad wind     
Off to Bingo tonight; wish me luck


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you think I should ask the Wessex about follicle reduction and IUI? I have over 60 follies though      Or would it be a waste of money that could potentially be spent better on the IVM? Am going   here...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, great to see you again! So good to hear you in better spirits 

Hi To Helen too!

Bev,   I do hope it's not all over so soon for you, still a good time to test day, so here's hoping 

QA, sounds like you had fun babysitting!  The year old certainly gave you good practice and happy to see you not put off   It really is a small world!  Was the breeder close by?  Glad Louie had a good play date     

If you have a question in your head, I would call the clinic and ask them.  That way you won't be left wondering


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA I think that they like you to have fewer then 11 follies for IUI, I dont see what harm asking about follicle reduction and coasting would be.  I imagine that part of the issue would be sizes of follies but they should be able to tell you and give you more info about it.  As Witters said it may be worth a phone call tomorrow. 

Welldone on the baby sitting front, I like the 3 slices of pizza bribe   .
Good luck for Bingo, I havent been for ages but we won £60 last time, hoping to go again with my friend in 2 weeks.

Witters, how are you and your little Calleum doing?

Bev I will be keeping you in my    hun.         .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Bev      Stay strong.


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Bev: Stay strong huni


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Bev - fingers crossed for you hun   

smartie x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

My mate won £400 in bingo tonight!! We always share the winnings between however goes and tonight there were only 3 of us so I'm £133 better off woohoo!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

well done hun


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Qa, well done on your bingo win hun   

Thanks for all the messages xx
clinic phoned me this morning (I had left a message yesterday) I've got to carry on with pessaries and test on Thursday. Slim chance I could still get BFP, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Bev - I also started to bleed the Saturday before my Thursday test, enough to be visable on a pad. I          that you get a positive on Thursday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, wow!  Well done to you and your friends! 

Bev, stay strong   As you know, I bled heavily with M&K, yet not at all with C, so still a 50/50 chance.  Are you still bleeding?  has it lessened?  2ww's are so traumatic   Still keeping everything crossed for you 

Ells, we are all doing fine thanks.  Getting out and about is interesting with all 3 of them.  C prefers the baby seats rather than car seat holder in the trolly, but inevitably decides it's dramatically feeding time at some point during our visit.  Today, it was right after I began to load up on the conveyor belt.  As there was only a few bits on it, I decided to find a quiet area to nurse.  Next time, I will make the journey to the prober baby room to do it as the amount of 'helpful' people was just getting boring in the end!  He is a very demanding baby, much more than M&K.  I am all the more grateful for them two being so well behaved.  They really are a dream to take out and are very helpful with C to me.  They each got a little toy as a thank you today


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

Witters - well done on your little stars   i bet they love being older siblings!

Bev - have everything crossed for you

AFM - The midwife called today and my first appointment is on Friday 3rd Sept and the good thing is that i can see her at the hosp at the end of her clinic so only have to leave work a little earlier (as i work at the hosp!) otherwise i would have to have gone home in an extented lunch break so much easier.  We have also booked in for the early pregnancy course (evening) which is on 7th Sept, so its all moving forward in a positive way...just cant wait till our next scan!

smartie x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev I am keeping everything crossed for you sweetie.  

QA way to go at the bingo whooo hooo  .

Smartie, great news on the MW appointment, is she at the same hospital as you?  

Witters it sounds like you have some real angels in M&K, it certainly sounds like you have your hand full.  

How is everyone else?

AFM, just got back from London, last retest from my immunes done   .  It was quite a nice day as I went up with my mum and we mouched around the baby shops and didnt get stressed or rushed and didnt hit any traffic.  Feeling a little shattered but getting a chinese as a treat for dinner - yummy!!!  Seeing the physio tomorrow afternoon for my back, hips and knees, not sure what she is going to say/do but hopefully something that will make things a little easier for me to get about.

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi ells, thanks, yeah shes at winchester hospital half the week so should be far less stressful with my appointments etc.  Glad that you had a nice time in london, hope the physio goes well tomo   

x


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Just touching base to say hiiii! I am just in limbo at the mo, 1st appt mid sept - hope you are all ok x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry this is going to be a bit of a personal.... pct came back this morning big NO! dp has promised to get the money and to trust him but i can't help but feel disheartened :-( so here's hoping Leon can pull through i know he wants this as bad as i do at wessex on the 15th think its going to cost around 2 grand for GEEP cycle, and also as the cherry on top my nana is now is respite not too long left now bit scared to go see her but i know i'll regret it if i don't.

hope everyone else is ok?xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you appeal fingers?  We did and we got our MP, GP and the Sue at the Wessex involved - I can send you a copy of the letter we used if its any help, let me know.  As for the cost of the cycle, it depends whether you need a medicated one or if you are doing a natural one.  The NFET will involve no drugs, the medicated will but dont forget you dont need stims and trigger which can be expensive.  I think we paid about £1200-300 for mfet's including the drugs.  I will warn you we had to still pay £800+ when the embies failed to thaw which was a double kick in the gut!!

Kaz, not tooo long to wait hun, less the a month now!!

Smartie, is great that you can do that, I wish !!!  

How is everyone else?  

I'm off for my physio in a bit so we will see what she says and suggests.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

we've got 5 so i'm hoping against hope that they thaw not sure how many to thaw at a time though? any thoughts guys? my doc said we can appeal but its a very slim chance and i shouldn't get my hopes up :-( leon is being fantastic and saying he'll sort it and we'll have the money not sure how right now and i'm feeling really down now.

yeh can you send me the letter please honey xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Bev -    hang in there honey, I've got everything crossed for you,  it seems a lot of people have bleeding, sending you some:
                                                    
                                           

Racheal/Hodge - lovely to see you back glad things looking less bleak for you now.  Time was the only healer for me - corny but so true.

QA - been catching up with eveything hope you manage to find a way forward do you know how  much the treatment costs in Oxford?  Does the clinic refund you some of your treatment costs too?  

Fingersxed - all sounds a nightmare we didn't even think of trying to appeal I guess we should of.  Not sure how many embies you would thaw - it's so good you have some frozin we've never got to that stage or had any embies good enough.

Ells - hope you're doing OK 'big momma,'    

Witters - how's things with the new bobo going OK I hope.

Onesock, kazwindy, smartiepants, birdey, twinkle, V1, LAM big hello   

AFM - no news here,  except.... we have a new addition.... a beautiful bouncy puppy called Riley.  He's lab and german shepherd cross he's going to be big!  Got him on Sunday.  Took him on his first trip to the vets today to get his jabs and a check over.  We can't take him out for walks for 3 weeks which is a bit of a shame.  He made a break for freedom today running out the front door!  I'll try and upload a photo just not sure how to do it on here QA how did you manage yours?

Love to all CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

*CKay* I think I uploaded a photo by clicking on my 'forum profile' and then 'upload avatar' then found my pic from there. How exciting n ew pup. It feels like forever waiting to take them out. Louie has his first pupy socialisation class tonight - can't wait  
The clinic did refund £3260 thank god! The IVM costs about £2900 so all ok to go straight away once I get my referral from the Wessex. Am back there tomoz for final scan


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, think I'm going to be joining you on here soon as we had an initial appt on Mon with Sue (we have a DD from Wessex but have had 2 ICSI's in London last Aug and this July) as I have lots of immune issues) but we think we are going to give Wessex another go as I have got my head around the immune issues and drugs now so more confident dealing with them myself!  

But it will be new protocol for me as Sue has said she would put me on antagonist protocol which I've never done before (theirs was always long protocol when I was having tx to get DD).  I had been told in London that my AMH of 14.2 was "low fertility" and that my antral follicle count was 10 or under.  Sue said that 14.2 is fine, not low, and she counted at least 18 antral follicles.  WTF??      To say i'm confused at the 2 different versions is an understatement but hey!!!  

Have been trying to read up on your journey's but haven't got that far.....  will try to keep up from now.  Seems to be lots of twinnies on here!!  

QAGirl - sorry to hear about your cancelled tx - may I ask what IVM is??  Sorry for being thick!!  Know most of the terms etc but not sure what that one is?  

I am waiting for AF atm which should be any day then will use this month as my "admin month" then start tx with next AF.  We are off on hols with DD on 4th sept for 8 days so that will be a nice break - had a bit of a month of it in July with my last tx.  Hoping that different cycle ends up with a different ending (as we all do!).   

Look forward to getting to know some of you a bit more.....  

Ells, sorry to read you are in quite a bit of pain.... hope the physio helps although I never found it very useful as they can't do much in pg - hope you are remembering what I told you about keeping your legs together       

Did someone mention a meet on 13th Sept Could you let me know the details?? 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey SarahH welcome back huni!  SOunds like you had a good appointment with Sue. I think you will find them completely different to your previous tx there.  Antagonist will be quicker as well hun, no dr'ing!!  This will be your go hun.  I have been keeping them glued together!!!   

CKay sounds like you have your hands full with your new addition.  The bid for freedom made me    as my cat did that too when we had only had him for about a day   . 

QA its great that you got some of your money back hun.  I hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow and you get some answers to some of your questions.

Fingers I will try and pm the letter to you tomorrow when I'm at work as I cant do it from my little 'puter   .

Bev huni thinking and    for you hun          .

Hope everyone else is okay, big    and    to you all. 

The physio was lovely and has given me some more exercises to try and help strengthen my muscles.  She diagnosed me with PGP (pelvic girdle pain) and has ordered me a belt to help pull my hips in and has also told me to get some crutches   , but I did find it helped loads as the weight was taken off my hips and knees.  I dont want to complain as I know how blessed we are to be here but boy is it ouchy alot .  Have a hectic day tomorrow, we have a recruitment day and its been really badly organised so had to spend all day sorting it out but hopefully it should run smoothly   .

Night night ladies.  

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome Sarahh; IVM is In Vittro Maturation, it's where they take my immature eggs and grow them in the lab and then fertilise them. Its a relativley new technique that is only offerd in the Oxford Fertility Unit in the UK. It is for ladies with PCOS as you don't go through stimmimg and prevents OHSS.

Will pop back later after my final scan/appt at the Wessex


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok can someone tell me how the deforst embies? I always wonder this....


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi sarah

I have an AMH of 8 and i was panicing like mad, the consultanat at the princess anne said it was really really bad and i would only get couple eggs if that, then the chantelle at wessex said that 8 wasnt that bad and not to panic, i ended up with 13 eggs, and its looking like im going to have about the same on this cycle, its really hard when dif people are saying dif things. 

Question i met a friend last night from school who is about the embark on this joyfull journey, and she asked me about this drug that she has to take to start her period coz she doesnt have then very often, and she was wondering how long does it take to work 
shes going on hol and isnt sure when to start taking it........ any help would be great.

I had first scan today i have 6 follies on the left and 5 on the right so far and a couple of little ones so all good.

H x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope you all doing well, can i just ask do you know how long it takes for decision of funding to come through. its my 30th tom and my gp is putting it in but we are not hopeful she thinks they might come back and say no and we will ahve to re apply again in oct as weight had to be 29.9 and lower for 6 months and that isnt til oct. gp is hoping they will still say yes knowing i have lost so much = hey got to 47 pounds loss now, really pleased with myself. just wanna get going again with tx, we off on hols for 10 days from friday so hopefully will be thinking about other things.

hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Helen, your scan sounds great!  Long may it continue   I expect your friend is talking about provera.  Usually it is a 5-7 day course and you will usually start anywhere from 2-3 days after completing the Provera up to 2 weeks. Occasionally it doesn't induce a bleed and then your doctor may need to give you some estrogen followed by more Provera. When the Provera doesn't work, that usually means there had not been enough estrogen around to stimulate growth of the endometrium. 

Kaz, thawing is the reverse of freezing the embryo.  It usually takes around 2 hours to thaw and once they have returned to room temperature, it will then go through a series od solutions to remove the cryoprotectant that is no longer needed.  The embryo's are then kept in the incubator until needed at transfer. During this time, they will resume development and may even gain cells.  

QA, I hope your scan goes ok   Stay strong and remember to use this oppertunity to ask any questions...

Ells, sorry to hear that you too have been diagnoise with PGD   Any consolation, mine completely cleared up straight after delivery...  I saw a chiropractor and he actually helped much more than the physio did.  Might be worth a try?  I hope your day is better than expected...

Welcome Sarah!  You are in the right place for support through your journey   Ells is the one to watch for regarding the immune issues.  She is definately our resident expert 

CKay, sounds like Riley is putting you to the test already!   Great to hear you are enjoying life a bit more now   I hope you can get your picture uploaded.  For the avitar space (to the left of each post)  you will need the photo to be of a certain size (small) I really struggled with mine and DH had to do it for me, so I have no clue unfortunately, hense still having M&K when they were a year old!

Bev, how are you?    Thinking of you.....

Fingers, so sorry to hear your news   Lovely to hear you have such a supportive husband   All depends on how your embies are stored as to how many they thaw at a time.  Something you need to ask them directly.  Usually it's 2 or 3 I believe?

Smartie, sounds like it has worked out well with your MW and hospital appointments   Who are you under?  I was at Winchester hospital too.  I had Lauren MW and Mr Pitman consultant...  Both lovely 

Kirst, not sure about funding as we never got it.  Wanted to say well done you on the weight loss though!  and happy 30th for tomorrow!


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey 
cheers for pm ill let her know, i would put the forms in, we were really staright forward and got our funding certificate with 5 days of the gp sending it off, one of the nurses at work had to loose 8 stone and keep it off for 6 months, she put her forms in and got funding after 4 months, so i dont think u have anything to loose. 

H x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hiya

Follow-up appt/scan went ok. Had all my questions answered thoroughly. Jackie and Sue came in to chat with me (and Suedulux who came for support as DH was unavailable) they expalined evrything about me, my cycles and possibilties etc. I understand they have my health in their best interest and believe IVM is the best course of action for me (and certainly the safest). They have given me hope and potential optind for the future if IVM didn't work which was nice. Ovarian drilling is certainly an option   

Did ask about 'coasting' which appaently they discussed amoungst themselves but they said it doesn't work i.e they have never had a lady it has worked on. And 'follicle reduction' - have too many!! They even addmitted they were   and surpprised at how I have reacted from each cycle. I am truely erratic and unique    

Anyway ladies I know I'm leaving the Wessex but I have come to know you all so well I would love to stick around on this thread to see how you all get on if thats ok?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, I'm glad that you got answers / opinions about your specific case and ways to move forward.  Hopefully that should comfort you in some way.

I for one would love you to stay.  Just because you are not continuing with the Wessex, you still have a firm place here after experiencing treatment there.  If you 'should' go, then I 'should' have gone long ago


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA - you are so defo sticking around no matter what clinic you frequent!  

Witters - spent half an hour trying to figure out photo I found the avatar thing they don't make it easy!

Ells - hope you feel OK you are allowed to complain no matter what!!!  Must be heavy carrying around the two!

H - good news on the scan and so interesting what clinic say about AMH and you have really good results too.  Long may it continue for this tx          

Hello eveyone else 

AFM - today went to a friends for lunch then spent rest of day playing with Riley he's asleep on me now -sooooo cute CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

BEV: Thinking of you for tomorrow, sending lots of     
sarahh:    wellcome to the thread, good luck with your treatment   
Ells: Hope your'e feeling better hun    Will you be ok to walk up some steps on Friday? I have a bit of a slope to my front door   

Hi to everyone else, hope you didn't get too wet today, weather is pants isn't it   

monkey


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

One sock, fab fab news on the follies, sending them lots of growing vibes hun   .

QA - you must stay hun, we want to hear your good news once you dont your first IVM   .  It good that you have options hun, Sue and Jackie are brill for giving answers.

Ckay, your pup sounds really cute   .  

Bev huni I really hope we have good news tomorrow           .

Monkey, i should be okay it will just take me a little longer hun!!  

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies, no real surprise I got a BFN this morning. Feeling ok as had my tears at the start of the week. 

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all of your support, it really has been great. Good luck for everyone trying, I will stick around a bit but probably won't post so much.

Have got a birthday party to organise for Sunday so will be keeping busy, can't believe James is going to be 2.

Lots of love Bev xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Bev: I'm so sorry hun    take care

monkey


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear BFN have a chilled out wkend. 

Thanks for info guys!

ENJOY THE BANK HOL!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

BEv- so sorry hunni     
Hope James has a fab birthday party


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bev - so sorry    I hope James has a lovely birthday and the sun shines for you xxxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Bev, so sorry to hear your news    
take care and I hope the party goes well
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

So sorry Bev    I too hope that James has a lovely birthday.  I'm sure he will manage to put a smile on your face somehow


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Everyone enjoying the rain?  

We're not, we have found two more leaks   To add to that, we are now on our third toilet for our ensuite as the first was smashed on delivery, the second delivered with no seat then the replacement was all scratched and the pan was fitted yesterday but had a hairline crack in the base and so leaked everywhere once commissioned.   The third has just been delivered but has a couple of blemishes around the rim!  When will we get a break?  Truly am bored now of trying to sort out avoidable issues...

Sorry for the rant, feel better now!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

hmmmmm have leaks in our new roof too........... annoying...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev huni I am so sorry     .  I hope that your little boy has a wonderful day and I am sure he will make you smile   .

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters and Raine. What a pain    I hope that you get it all sorted out.  

AFM our building work is ready to go once we get the plans sorted out, hopefully    we will get permission on 3rd Sept   .  Our 'darling' (NOT!) neighbours have put the usual complaints in and have included issues with protected bird species but unbeknown to them we have had the ecology report done for the bats    nah nah nah nah nah!  So the planning officer said it wouldnt be an issue - they have put the same complaints in for the last 4 times and its getting boring now - but how spiteful - they already have a massive extension, ours isnt even going to be as big!   .  Still fx'ed that all goes according to plan and we dont have any complaints from the councillors.   

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, oh no!  I hope yours isn't too bad   Still waiting on someone to come and check ours out...  One of ours is in the old part of the house and thankfully, we are now in our new bedroom as this new leak is right in the middle of our bed!!

Ells, you've gotta love neighbours!  Hopefully their petty complaints won't stand ground and you can move forward.  We too had a few complaints but we managed to avoid having to re-apply.  I hope that it will be an 'all-go' for you in September!  When's your EDD?


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

we had an A*se of a builder who let us down, and screwed us over - think it was his parting shot to be honest... DH has mended half of it, and this seemt to be ok - just need a few nice days () to take some tiles off and have a look at the next bit...... 

this leak is in our new lounge/garden room...... but the worse leak is in the garage (the other side of the new bit of building) where the water is pouring in.. but at least we haven't got electric lights, plasterboard, new flooring etc in there......

thats what you ghet for hiring friends of friends to do a cheaper job.... never again!!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bev so sorry hun   

Wow this   is awful, its so miserable out! Sorry to hear about all your leaks and builders issues. I think I would be too scared of getting a dodgey builder to actually build an extension. You about so amny horror stories   

I have been really naughty today as I have eaten a whole angel cake all by myself    never going to loose weight this way!!! Monday is the beginning of a new week/month and new me - motivation will be restored    I WILL get off my    and do some fitness; along with the commuting for 2+ hours, dog walking, puppy classes, cook dinner, clean house, washing and ironing....... Hmmmm well we'll see   

I took Louie out for his first walk today; well actually he had two. I had a trial walk with my dog walker today. She has a policy that all dogs (as I want him walked in a group of 2-3 dogs (plus it cheaper  )) have to walk off the lead. Hello? it's his first walk EVER    Anyway we took him and another oldish lab (who hates other dogs annoying her - yeah ok wise move with a 12 wk old pup doh) to a nearby secure field and just let him go    yer ha!!!!! Well he was good as gold, what can I say (pat on the back for me   ). Wonder if it was a shere fluke?    He meet one other dog and didn't really bat an eye lid; was interested in his owner (mummy). Ok I have a floozy dog! TART, Womaniser    He seemed to enjoy himself so I have now signed the dotted line - he'll be walked daily. Only at a cost of £200 a month    My boss has a lot to answer for   
I'm not long back taking him on his second walk just round the block on the pavements, need those nails filing!!

Hope you all have a good bank holiday weekend and the    shines!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - my EDD is 28th November I think that is 40 weeks though and the consultant said he wouldnt let me go beyond 38 weeks.  I will be happy if I get to 36 weeks - thats my target.  

QA Louie sounds like a perfect pup!  Log may it continue.  I was very naughty today too, I ate a whole bag of minstrels (the big bag) and I am not supposed to eat chocolate (not good for my immunes) but couldnt stop myself but i have had my 5 fruit/veg and will be good again tomorrow.

Raine the weekend is supposed to be dry so hopefully your DH will be able to get everything sorted out.

Witters I hope the leaks are blocked up pronto!!  

How is everyone else today?

AFM picked up my crutches today, so will be giving them a go, we will see how I get on.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

bev im so sorry for your bfn, we are all here if you need anything xxxxxx

well had 40th today and had great day, just now cant wait for next cycle, just wanna get going

hope everyone doing ok and enjoy bank hols, im away for 10 days now so speak soon
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

oh my god i put 40th, i meant 30th see old age getting me already


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst HAPPY Birthday sweetie, enjoy your holiday huni   .
Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Birdey: I thought you had aged quickly    

monkey


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Belated birthday wishes Kirst....
What have you been up to to age 10 years in one day- must have been a good party lol


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, happy birthday for yesterday!  I did read it and thought 'I'm sure she said it was her 30th' your second post did make me chuckle 

Builder came out yesterday and 'thinks' he found the causes of the leaks.  Let's hope so!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope so Witters!!  Thankfully its supposed to stay a bit drier now so I hope he gets it sorted out pronto.   

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM, got my last immune retest results back this morning and they are looking really good, I may not even need a last drip I am sooooooooooo pleased.  I will ring the doctor later on today to see what he suggests.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, that's excellent news!  Well done you!  How are you feeling now? I remember you being poorly not long ago, so those results are brillient!


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies
arrggghhh whats that strange orange thing in the sky, is it really sunshine?

had 2nd scan today, things have slowed down a bit so booked in wednesday for egg collection omg im so scared, and they also found a fiberoid dont really know much about these so if anyone has one or any info id greatly appreciate it, its 2cm and on the back wall of my womb.
im getting really worried, cant find anyone to help or stay with me wed afternoon with dh being away everyone is working, starting to panic abit!!!!!

hope everyone is enjoying the afternoon x x x 
H x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck for Wednesday Helen!  I do hope you will be able to find someone   If desperate, I could help, but do come with children in tow, so perhaps not ideal   Never had fibroids myself, but have come across plenty who do.  There was a July Mum who had some pretty large ones and became pregnant and delivered perfectly well


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

thank you 
im just reading up on them now, i think it was just a shock its bad enough going through this without something else being thrown in the mix, lol
H x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thought you may like to see my sanctury of a bathroom!
























and our bedroom - still a little bare, but does now have the quilt set etc...








Our view from bed, on the left is where M&K sleep, will be C's nursery, then progress to being our wardrobe/dressing room. On the right is the en-suite and straight on leads to the landing area...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks fab witters- you must be so pleased with all that extra space... liking the colour too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters it looks fab hun.  I too like the colour.  The bathroom is great - I cant wait for ours.

One sock, I think a fibriod is okay depending on where it is and how big it is, its polyps that are a bigger problem.  I am guessing as they have said carry on to EC all will be fine.  Are they going to scan you again?

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey

its 2cm at the mo and its attached to the back wall of my womb, they are scanning me monday just to check the follies but im booked in wed morning  for EC aaarrrggghhhh, she said it wasnt anything to worry about, it just caught me off guard i think.

H x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Helen it sounds like it will be fine hun, as they are keeping an eye on it I am sure they will tell you if there are any problems.  Good luck for Monday.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Urgh!  Just jinxed myself!  We have a major leak under the bath.  All the bath needs to come up and flooring to get to it as it is under the void.  We commented about the stupid speed fits at the time!!!!!  Angrey?  Not the word for it right now!  And so my sanctury is gone...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Witters    I am so sorry hun, I hope you get it all sorted once and for all   .

ELLS


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,  Witters - well hon was about to say that your bathroom looks fab but perhaps I should say it quietly given your last post - I'm sorry, I doubt you need that with your hands very full with your gorgeous kids!!  

Ells- hope you don't have to have any more drips - just out of interest did you stick to intralipids because of Wessex's view on IVIG or because intralipids do actually work better for you (not to mention the cost....)  And also, how did they determine your dose of 300iu Gonal F (I think I'm right in thinking you were on that?) as they have suggested 225 for me but given my last cycle and what Dr G has told me I thought I would be on the max 300 dose.  Was your amh tested / no. of antral follicle counted?  

Happy belated birthday Kirsty,  30 years young eh?  I was 35 in July and starting to feel on the wrong side of 30.......!! 

Onesock - good luck for scan on Monday and EC on Weds     - if you can't find anyone to sit with you Weds pm then I would just make sure you have someone nearby you can phone in case of emergency - tbh DH always takes me home from EC and usually goes back to work - all you will want to do is rest anyway ...  

Hi to everyone else, 

Sarah xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sarah,  
IL's worked better for me, thankfully, so other then the IVIg after our bleed and when my Nk's flared 2 drips ago its been IL's.  TBH I wasnt too fussed about what the wessex said on it as I was determined to follow Dr G's advice as he is the immunes expert. But Sue was good on the immunes front and had researched IL's.  On the gonal f I was  on 150 iu, my amh was 14.9 and I have been considered as having a PC right Ovary.  My dose was dropped down to 125iu when they counted 34 follies at my 1st scan but some disappeared but they gave me a tablet to help stop OHSS so all was good.

When do you leave for your hols?

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies

sorry i have been awol, had a busy week!

Witters - yeah its great doing it all at winch, my MW is called Jane, im hoping for mw lead care so dont have a cons at the mo.  Your bathroom and bedroom look fab, i hope you get the leaks sorted asap.

QA - gl for your IVM hun, glad you are moving forward in a positive way   

Bev - so sorry on your BFN take care of yourself and i hope James has a lovely party   

Kirst - happy belated birthday, ill be 30 in feb!

Monkey - Is it you hunni that does the beauty tx's, could you send me a price list...me thinks i need some pampering! x

Ells - glad the immunes are looking great, take care x

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well x

love
smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just had plumber out.  Found 'leak' it is basically an open pipe where the fitting popped off!  Our luck continues as it is right under the shower tray.  So now, we have a big hole under the bath and will now have to smash the shower tray due to the type it is and way it is fitted.  The plumber has managed to cap it off as the complete job is too big for today.  Oh, the joys...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

smartie,

I've pm'd you hunni 

Hope everyone else is ok today, the sun is actually shining!

monkey


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

monkey

thanks hun ive replied! x

witters, what a nightmare for you


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

hi guys
what are wessex like for treating overweight ladies? I know salisbury have asked some to lose weight, i am overweight, but not grossly over.... hmmmmmm


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Smartie - I recommend the lux pedicure   .

Monkey, how are you hun?  My mum told me to see your Reiki lady to see if she could tell us about the babies   .

Witters glad you found the source but not where it is, nothing is ever easy and straight forward is it!!

Kaz it depends on your BMI but the rule of thumb is better to loose a bit before tx if you are overweight as it will help.  I lost nearly 2 stone before tx this and gained about a stone during tx.  They are stricter on NHS funded cycles.

Hope everyone else is okay today - it makes a change to see that yellow thing in the sky   .

Ladies with babies... can I ask what you packed in your hospital bag for yourself and LO's

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ells, I'm fine thanks huni, good to have a good natter yesterday    
Remember, if you see my Reiki lady think nice thoughts   
My stomach is in knots waiting for the Estate Agent to call, I would have thought if those people were going to buy it they
would have put an offer in by now?   

smartie: Good recommendation by Ells    I have added to the Luxury pedicure since I printed my price lists, I now put a 
mask on the feet and then put them into heated booties for about 20mins heaven...............  

I'm so angry, I just put a big order in to my beauty supplier online, go to the checkout and the order has gone 
I'M NOT HAPPY   

monkey


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, ooooh, pedicure sounds lovely! I used to do paraffin wax manicures and pedicures, is that the kind of mask you use? If so, I remember it leaves the skin beautiful! Darn about the lost order! I hate it when it does that...

Ells, hospital bags are awkward ones. You look on the web and they say to pack _everything. _I didn't even have a bag packed with M&K and didn't feel worse for it. I simply wore a hospital gown and babies went to Scbu, so didn't need anything initially for them either. DH went home and packed what we needed at that point.

With C, I packed and unpacked and packed and unpacked again! I found that all I needed was:
toileteries, 
drinks / nibbles in case labour is long (you do find they will supply water, tea/coffee and vending machines are nearby too), 
nighty (easy access  ) 
disposable/old pants, 
maternity pads (plenty!)
Breast pads (again, plenty!)
Nursing bra (if planning to breast feed)
lipseal (I didn't bother, but does sometimes help, especially with gas & air)
TENS machine if you plan to use one
hair band
hair brush
slippers
dressing gown (again, I didn't bother, but it was warm)
Pen
Phone numbers of family & Friends
mobile / change for phone / credit card for TV phone by bed

For Babies

Baby gro's
Vests (to put under if cold)
Blanket
mittens
Hat (very important)
Nappies
cotton wool
Baby wipes (unless could use the cotton wool with water)
Nappy sacks (not overly necesary, but polite as newborns poo most times)
Going home outfit
Car Seat (can't leave without one)
Plenty of kisses!

That's all I _actually_ needed. As I say, search in google and just use your logic as to what you feel is necesary


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Witters has givn you a good list there....

I would add- plenty of food and drink- hospital food was horrid and water sits on the lockers all days not nice.
Something to listen to- Ipod or similar.... might help you to relax and tune out to other babies crying.

Pants- big ones.... especially is possible c-section you don't want anything on the scar.
wash bag with essentials
towels
socks- I got cold feet after c section.
Change for vending machines

As mine where in SCBU I also found a couple of pairs of jogging bottoms and t shirts useful as it was quite a trek and more comfy than being in nightie.


Hope everyone has enjoyed some sunshine today- I actually did a bit in the garden 

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ells

Witters and LAM have given you good list! I would only add - don't bother with disposable briefs - your old grey ones (assuming you have such things) are better and can be chucked away. The disposable ones are so uncomfy and badly sized......
I would buy the babygros with sleeves that you can turn up into mittens - I found that scratch mittens would stay on for about five seconds and my babies liked to claw their faces without.
I ended up with three bags - one for me, one baby one for first day and then another baby bag with extra nappies, wipes, clothes (they get through a lot sometimes ;-)) which we kept in the car for DH to top up with.

How exciting - bag packing time!!

Bev - so sorry to hear your news      

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree about the mittened baby gro's, a must have.  Otherwise M&S's mittens have been the best so far - doubled over elastics plus long finger spaces.  Sainsbury actually do lovely mittened baby gro's.  Another tip, try to avoid the ones which popper down the side.  I got some of these (Mothercare) and they are awful.  Caellum is always poking his feet through the gaps, so I've stopped using them, they are in my car as a 'spare'.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I think I have the items you suggested, how many baby grows would you take in, am I right in going for 6 per baby?  Going to have to get some mittened ones - we need to get some more as we dont have many small baby ones at all.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ells
6 per baby sounds about right! Hopefully you wont be in there too long with your little ones! xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree, about 6 per baby.  It is very difficult to know the right sizes too, so perhaps get some small ones and some in the next size?  Try not to worry too much, there will be plenty of time your DH can pop out to get what you need clothes wise.  If in SCBU, they will likely be in just a nappy for a while, then you can borrow some clothes until you get sorted   If not in SCBU, you shouldn't be in too long, so again no need to have everything in your bag.  I think that hospital bags are over rated, you never have the right balance, either missing something or have too much.  Remember, your DH will have to lug it about as you change wards etc too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I dont want to take too much with me just the basics.  We have got a mix of sizes but it seems that the shops sizes do vary, Mothercare tiny baby is the same as Sainsburys new baby   .Just want to get a few more small babygrows, socks and hats.

Hope everyone else is okay and enjoying the long weekend, the weather is supposed to be great tomorrow might be the last chance for a BBQ this year.

ells

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, you're right, they do vary.  For mine who tend to be longer, slimmer babies, Sainsbury, Asda, Next seem to fit far better than the likes of Mothercare which tend to be short and wide.  I suggest getting a sample from everywhere and finding which fit best before fully stocking up


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good idea Witters, we are off to ASDA tomorrow to get a new ironing board and will get a few bits then.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies
hope everyone had a good bh weekend, ive over the whole weekend!!!
had 3rd scan this morning, one of follies has got to a massive 26mm so they said we have lost that one, but the rest are looking ok, looks like we should have between 7-10 so full steam ahead, and so far im the only one havin ec on wed morning so im going to be lonely in recovery not like last time all 5 of us from here chatting like mad.

H x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Onesock, sounds like you have some nice juicey follies there huni.  Shame about 'the one that got away' bu better to get more then not enough!!  Good luck for Wednesday.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Onesock, sounds all on target for Wednesday then   Will be thinking of you!  Will be strange not to have a big group of you like before, but I'm sure there will be other ladies there to talk to if you want


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies. Sorry I've been AWOL but was away on holiday last week.

Just a quickie, will do personals later (sooooo much to catch up on). 20 Week scan this afternoon and currently pooping my pants


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sho good luck for this afternoon, I am sure all will be fine sweetie.   

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck Sho Po!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Onesock, good luck for ec hun xx

Sho Po, good luck for your scan hun, you won't believe how much bigger everything is xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

sho po and onesock - good luck xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sho po ans one sock- good luck


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

All is well in Twin Town. Everything is where it should be and measuring what it's supposed to   . We followed it up with a trip to Tesco where, with a combination of saved clubcard vouchers, their double points offer and some money off coupons, we bought £119 of baby stuff for 62p


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

62p?  Blimey Sho Po, I need tips!!  So pleased all is looking good


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

UM, I don;t know if you remember me, but I was on here for IVF in July and there were no eggs.......

well........... this morning I POAS (well 2 actually) and BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

I am in a state of total shock. After the failed IVF Jackie and Chantal told me that my only chance would be with donor eggs. I still don't know how I feel about that as it would have had to be with donor eggs and donor sperm (well, I suppose the sperm is always donated, isn't it?! ).

In the meantime I had started something with an ex boyfriend of two years ago and fell immediately!!! 

There isn't such a thing as a false positive is there?? I feel I want to keep POAS to make sure!

Also, I am really crampy - is that OK?

Weesa


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow- congratulations Wessa- they often say thats the way it happens.
False positives can happen-but as you have done more than one test I would assume that YOU ARE PREGNANT.
Yes crampy feeling is perfectly normal... embeding in and some strething etc.

Congratulations again.

L


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG Weesa that's awesome!!! I've always been told that you can have false negatives but less likely to get false positives. Congratulations


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wessa wow congratulations hun.  2 positive hpt sounds like good proof.  Just goes to show that the 'experts' are not always right   .  You will have to let us know when your first scans are.  The cramps sounds perfectly normal.

Sho fab news on the scan    and what great bargains - wow 62p   .  You will have to give us all lessons.

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Weesa, Wow!  Congratulations!    I can understand your shock, I had the exact same with Caellum   As everyone else said, given that you have done multiple HPT's, my guess is that you beat all odds and  are pregnant!  Cramping is very normal in early pregnancy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick announcement.
Today we had our 12 week scan- natural suprise pregnancy after the boys... really didn't expect tp fall pregnant again with male factor issues.... but I am pleased to announce that I am 13 weeks 1 day pregnant with one little baby


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow LAM!        Many congratulations!  Hopefully everyone here will gain hope what with mine, Weesa's and now your natural suprise pregnancies   What I want to know is when did you find out and how did you keep it from us?!

Well done to you both!  How are you feeling?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations LAM - totally amazing hun     .

Ells


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Blimey lots of luck on here!!! well done ladies!!

62p!!! OMG!!!! TIPS PLEASE!!
XX


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Weesa and LAM Fantastic - many congratulations to you both - made my day !!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

We have known since about 5 weeks- started feeling rough and was late  Was a complete shock but a lovely one.
Has been hard to keep it a secret for so long


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

LAM that is sooooo WOW!!!!. Congrats. Something tells me you're realy going to notice the difference with a singleton pregnancy and newborn compared to three


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaz - We took full advantage of Tesco's double voucher offer (having saved just over £50 in single vouchers). Then I carefully selected all the money off vouchers we seem to have got joining various baby clubs and we shopped accordingly. I'm really chuffed as we got a baby monitor and a steriliser in with all that, as well as a few packs of nappies (seems like a lot but its probably only a weeks worth) and tons of wipes. The lady at the till was very patient with us as we kept handing her voucher after voucher but the people behind us in the queue looked a bit more like


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, I am amazed at you keeping that secret!  Sounds very much like my finding out.  was it strange just looking at one baby on the screen?   so chuffed for you 

Sho Po, you just wait until you have crying children at the check out, you will get many more looks then   I experienced it only yesterday.  I thought we had made it and he was great all the way around, coo'ing at the lights etc.  Then, once half of my shopping was on the belt, he started to ball his eyes out (he feels when he's hungry, he needs feeding NOW!) The customer next door commented on it and I said loudly that we almost got there, we just under estimated the time at the check out as the customer in front was happily chatting about her holiday, distracting the cashier - for a long time.  The cashier then said nothing to me or even looked at me at all!  All good fun.  If I was so frustrated, it would be very funny


----------



## Rachelxxx (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies


I'm sorry to crash onto your thread like this, but I'm having an emergency!  I'm supposed to have my first Puregon injection tonight and I've just gone to get it all ready and realise the pharmacy haven't sent me a pen.  I've got needles and medicine, but nothing to put it all together.  Does anyone have one I could borrow please?  I'll happily replace it.  I'm in Portsmouth but am obviously very willing to travel as far as I need to.


Please pm me if you can help- many thanks


Good luck to you all on your journeys,


Rachel xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Onesock - hope EC went well today and your resting up   

Shopo - So glad your 20wk scan went well, and wow to the tesco savings, im impressed

Weesa - what wonderful news hunni, what do these experts know hey!

LAM - OMG huge congrats to you hunni, you and witters have given me so much hope for a secound natural one, enjoy your pregnancy   

Hello CJH, Ells, Kaz and everyone else    hope you are all well   

love
smartie x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

LAM: You kept that one quiet! many congratulations to you and DH   
Weesa: Fantastic news huni, many congratulations   
Rachelxxx: Sorry, I'm not able to help but I hope some one can   
onesock: Hope E/c went well, sending        for that phone call tomorrow

Hope everyone else is ok   

monkey


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Rachel, sorry, I never used the purgeron pen   I too hope someone can help.  If not, could you call the emergency number to ask for advice?  Perhaps you could inject with just the needle?  Not sure how it works as I've heard it's a special pen just for that med...


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Was just having a little catch up with all the news before I went to bed and I can't believe all the good news on here!!   

Big congratulations to LAM and weesa, you both must be over the moon!

Rachel, I'm probably a bit too late but I do have a puregon pen from my first IVF go, any use for tomorrow?........

Hello to everyone else   

AFM i'm just plodding along very slowly with my weight loss but at least it's going down!!

take care all xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow LAM and Weesa such good news big congrats.

AFM - been keeping a bit quiet about this tx this time round.  Found out this morning it was a BFN    a sad day for us.  We had IVF and for some reason DH's sperm didn't bind to my eggs so out of 9 eggs we only had 3 fertilise.  One failed to develop and the other 2 we had one poor 2 cell and one fair 2 cell put back in.  The embryologist wasn't too hopeful and already started talking about follow up appointments 2 weeks ago so I kind of prepared myself.  You still hope though and I've had many tears this morning - hoping they pass soon.  I've got to go to the clinic tomoroow for a blood test as they wanted to check levels even if negative in case there could be another ectopic.  I do hope not that would be the icing on the cake!!!

Tony the other embryologist has been doing a test with DH's sperm and my blood serum to check out antibodies so we'll get the results to that soon.  Sue said the answer is the same and next time you'll need ICSI.  Not sure I can face a next time but I'm sure we will give it another try.  I don't know if they will then suppress possible anti bodies in the uterus if the test comes through positive Ells do you know how they might do this?

What a sad day    we've got a new puppy and he wants to play and I'm not being a very good playmate today!  Take care all CKay xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, so sorry CKay


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

aww Ckay.. i am so sorry - after all you been through......

go play with the puppy....  it'll help, I'm sure...

hope the tests come up with some help and a promise for the future...

take care

Raine
xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ckay     so sorry hunni.
You will have to post a picture of your new puppy... what's it name and breed?

Love to you and DH


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Oooh, big hugs


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi
CKay im so sorry 

had ec yesterday, it went so much better than last time, i managed to sleep a few hours last and today ive slept for 2 hours and at least i can walk this time, but we only managed 8 eggs and that phonecall came this morning with the news we only had 2 embryos to say im gutted is an understatement, so they have brought my ET day forward til tomorrow im just praying that they contue to develop or it will all be over!!!!!! i just beleive it.... 

sorry to be so down, but def feeling low
H x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ckay    so sorry hun x

Helen - chin up chick, 2 can be enough - there are loads of ladies who get BFP's with one or two embies. Stay positive if you can, easier said than done. Fingers crossed that they go on growing in the lab tonight and good luck for tomorrowxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ckay -    I'm so sorry you didn't get a better outcome. I hope the test results give you some information you can work with. 

Onesock -   Try to stay positive   . Remeber one is all it takes.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Ckay I am so sorry hun   .  You will feel strong enough to go again hun it will jsut take a bit of time. Enjoy your pup, I am sure he will help the healing process for you   .  On the antibodies, I think ICSI overcomes this but they may suggest you also take some prednisolne (steriods) and aspirin.  I also think there may be a special diet you can try which helps to keep your body alkaline and not acidic whcih can cause some of the probs.  Hope this helps hun.   

Helen, dont give up sweetie, sounds like you have 2 strong little embies there   .  It really does only take one - we only had 2 embies out  of 14 and look where I am now hun so please dont give up hun.  This time will be different.  Make sure you rest up and take it easy.  Ask them if you can put your feet up for 20 mins after ET hun as this is supposed to help with letting things settle down in there.   

Well we had an eventful night   .  I went to the loo before bed and fresh red blood when I wiped   .  Dont know where it was coming from as i have got a few hemaroids    but it seemed to be coming from the front, as I am blocked up I know it wasnt bowel related.  There wasnt loads but enought to blot the tissue.  So we tried not to panic but i couldnt stop shaking so phoned the labour ward and they told me to come in to get checked over.  The babies meanwhile hadnt moved.  So we got there about 11.15pm and they did my BP which was 150/87 so pretty high but not tooooooo bad.  Then they put the monitors on the babies and the little buggers started moving and trying to kick the sensors off   .  They were happy with the traces and said the doctor would need to see me but would probably send me home.  We were expecting to go at 1am but nope, doctor came round and said that because of our history and my crohns it was safer to keep me in overnight for obs and also do a repeat trace on the babies in the morning.  Then he came back and said that i would need to have speculem to check my cervix.  Well he tried 3 times but couldnt see my cervix and it really hurt me, i think its because my bowel is a little full (sorry tmi).  He gave up but said he couldnt see any more blood which was good but also the MW said that because he couldnt see my cervix that was also good as it meant it was high up and not low down so all okay for the babies.  They were happy with the babies and said they were very happy in there and were very active but I couldnt feel all the activity.  So my dh went at about 2am and I didnt get discharged until 10am but thankfully all was fine and I have been resting since.  I havent had any more bleeding and the babies have been happily moving and kicking about.  My poor DH went to work and is totally shattered and I have been at my mum and dad's, so they can keep an eye on me   .
I feel quite washed out but relieved that all is okay.  going to jump in the shower in a mo as I feel all yucky and hope it makes me feel better.  I have had a good sleep but didnt want to sleep any longer as i wouldnt sleep to night.

Hope everyone is well and taking things easy   

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - what a scary time you have had. Great to hear that your babes are really active - I could not really feel my two much of the time which led to a couple of admissions to check all was well. They even gave me my own to monitor straps so i could reuse them when i next came in!!!
I hope you are feeling less shaky now and get some rest - put your feet up!!  

Preggie ladies - I have some bags full of lightly used little baby clothes - free to good homes! Have lots of neutral clothes - babygrows, vests, outfits.....shame to give them to a charity shop as never know whether they actually end up being used. As they are little sizes, might be best suited to twin mummies as babies are usually on the small size!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, what a scare   As you know, I had bleeding spells and they are not fun.  My last one was around 26 weeks, so not far off from where you are now.  So happy that all the signs are looking good (which they are).  ou will find that you won't feel as much movement from now on, purely as the space is restricted and their movements become less exaggerated.  Pleased they checked you over thoroughly and you are resting properly.  Have you started maternity yet?


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells -    Poor you, it sounds like a rollercoaster. Very glad to hear all is well.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you ladies   .

CJH - I would be interested in your baby clothes hun.  

Witters, I havent started mat leave yet, my plan was to work part time through Sept and then I have 3 weeks holiday for october and then start mat leave, but I am going to play it by ear now.  They told me that I would feel stronger movements now and that they still had a good bit of room to move.  We have our 4 d scan on saturday which will give us some more reassurance.

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Onesock - You only need one hunni, pls stay positive   

CKay - so sorry it was bad news and i hope they can help you better next time   

Ells - glad everything is ok hunni   

AFM - got my MW app tomo so im very excited!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Ckay: I'm so sorry huni, please look after yourself and DH   
onesock: I know it's hard to stay positive but like the other ladies have said it does only take one   
Ells:   

Hope everyone is ok this evening, I've finished work now for a week and just thinking about what to do next week as the weather is going to be pants! A nice spa break again me thinks  

monkey


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Onesock- I only had 2 and now have my boys as a result- try and stay positive hunni.

Ells- So glad you and the babies are all ok... make sure you rest up and take care of yourself 

Monkey- Enjoy your week off work- have a few lie ins and take it easy.

Smartie- Hope your MW appointment goes well.

AFM- well as from tomorrow I am on my own for 10 day- DH jetting off to OZ for work.... really miss him already and he still here.... hate being apart... lets hope the weather stays fine so I can get out and about with the boys and make the time pass faster.


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys

How are the Wessex on a 2 embryo transfer? Are they up for it, or do they not like it?


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaz - I think 2 embryo transfer is standard for the Wessex. It was certainly always the plan for us to do that from the start. When we got to ET, because of the quality of our embryos and my age, we were offered the chance to choose single transfer as there was a high chance I would get pregnant (and what do you know they were right   ).


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey
i had et today it was day 2 coz there was only 2 so they put back 2 2 cell embryos, they said not to expect anything to happen, as there was pretty much no chance of a pregnancy, they suggested we do icsi next time gos the sperm didnt bound with the eggs this time which is odd, and we have very slow embryos which is a major problem, coz as far as im aware there isnt anything that can be down to help that, we randomly had one extra one fertilise at 48 hrs which is pretty odd.

H x


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Gosh i didnt know it was standard there, that is really interesting... One - i hope it works out hun xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Onesock    dont worry about quality hun or speed of division.  The embryologists can only go with how they are in the lab which is not what they are like in you.  There are all sorts of things that can be done to help improve, quality of egg and perm to dont give up hun.  Plus you are not giong to need to worry as THIS HAS WORKED AND YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well back from hols sadly and just catching up - oh my god wow lam thats fantasic news congrats xxxx

ells - im hoping you are resting and being looked after, take care x

hope evryone else is doing well.
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirst- Hope you had a fab holiday- where did you go? Hope you managed to enjoy a bit of sunshine as well.

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend.

L


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Ells - big thanks for your advice I'll ask about the steroids at our follow up.

H - how bizarre that is what happened to us we had 9 eggs, 8 were viable, 2 fertilised with one late bloomer that fertilised 24 hours later.  I had 2 2 cells put back in.  They said we would need ICSI next time too, also that DH's sperm weren't binding to my eggs which is strange as they did fine on our first round of IVF.  I thought it was a shame it took a second go to find that out I wish we found it out first time!  Keep positive though as they always used to do 2 day transfers and many women get preggars on a 2 day transfer. It won't happen a second time I am the unlucky one and you will be the lucky one.     

AFM - Thank you for all your support.  Feeling so much better it has been so much easier than last time with the ectopic.  DH and I already have a plan  I know it sounds crazy but I think we're going to go for tx pretty soon (going to borrow some money from mum and dad).  I just want to give it my all for a 3rd try, 3rd time lucky and all that.  We have our follow up on the 21st September so I need to ask a lot of questions.  DH and I going to a posh hotel tonight to have a lovely dinner and some wine to treat ourselves.  Back to work Tuesday    oh joy.


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon
ckay we are copying each other how fuuny, almost everything is the same, coz the first time we had 13 eggs and 9 fertilised so it wasnt problem then they think it was the forzen sperm, even though it defrosted well at the start hardly any survived the night,
but with marcs new job he will only be away 6 weeks at a time then home for 6 weeks that wont be an issue next time, if this fails we will get set up before xmas then go for jan 11. it seams my blood test results are gettin worse quicker than thought so no time to waste lol.
do u think youll go again, sodds law icsi is more expensive!!!!!

Helen x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Helen - hello honey we are matching!!!  we had 13 eggs first time only 7 fertilsed which I didn't think was that great a number but clinic were happy with that.  I think we're going to try again with ICSI pretty soon before all our blood tests run out!  Do you think body can cope with it again so soon (I'll need to ask at followup).  Think we might try November time 1000 extra for ICSI    let's hope it works!  Keep the faith though you may not need to go again (although always good to have the back up plan I know - it really helped me).  I had LP first time and got more eggs although a worse cycle I wonder if they'll recommend this.  I'll stop jibbering on now.  Keep chin up         

CKay xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey
ckay theres one thing that was different, i got more eggs the first time on the sp, so im hoping they will let mw try that this time, we are thinking of gettin set up in december then go in jan when dh is back, id rather not drag it out if i can get away with it, i still have a glimmer of hope but they said the chances of it happening are so low id rather have a back up plan, when is ur follow up? 
H x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells how was your 4d scan- did you get some good pictures?
Hope everyone else is ok.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM it was amazing!  I was trying to figure out how to put the pics into my diary on here but couldnt and ended up loosing a whole massive post   .    I cant believe how clear the pics were, we were lucky though as the sonographer said that normally they wouldnt scan twins so late due to not having enough room etc and not getting pics of the faces but we were lucky they both had good positions although twin 2 wouldnt move their arm out the way   .  would definitely recommend having one though!
  How are you feeling?
Onesock      THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT    

Monkey did you book a spa trip?  Any luck on the house?

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies - can anyone help, my funding has been put in, ive read that some of you have said that you have rushed them along and checking the progress. can anyone tell me how long they waited and who they spoke to to see progress - thank you muchly x

ells - sounds cool, hope i can get to that stage, this is now last shot. was it expensive?

hope everyone ok
x
kirst


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst, we heard about 3-4 weeks after our appeal went in, its a pretty quick turn around.  They normally let your GP know, I think ours new before we did but he rang us the moment the letter came through.
We paid £130 for the scan - I think it was £30 more for twins as you have to have a double appointment slot.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - That sounds really cool. Would love to see pics.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, great that you had such a good scan, it's totally different to the normal NHS one isn't it?  They really take time over it and you get reams of pictures etc   I too would love to see some!  Are you playing music to your bump?  I did with both pregnancies.  I had a set with bump speakers plus headphones, so it also helped me to relax.  When they are born, it will really help to calm and soothe them as it will be familiar sounds to them 

We have the builder in fixing our bathroom.  We have tested it all week and seems fine.  Electrician it here tomorrow to hopefully sort out all our lights tripping.  It has been part of bed time where one goes up to turn the light on whilst the other stays downstairs ready to flick the rcd back on!  Will be weird (yet nice) not to have to do that again!!  Right, off to hang some curtains...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Would any of you girls mind if I put up a couple of the scan pics for you to see?  I dont want to offend or upset anyone so wont be upset if you dont want them on.


Witters great that things are starting to get put right!  We will hopefully hear about our plans this week    all being well Friday - I keep checking the internet site to see if it has changed from pending consideration to approved!!!  Yes the 4d scan was totally different to the NHS one, although I have to say the last lady we had at the hospital was really good and took her time and explained lots to us.  Our next one is Monday!


Ells

PS if its a yes I will need instructions on how to post them as I have tried and failed several times on my diary pages!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, best of luck with your plans! I remember checking on line, DH had an 'URLy' warning which notified him of any changes and I just checked every time I was on my laptop - it was a competition as to who would find out first! We both shared the glory with different things 

Did you get a DVD? If so, you will need to copy it onto your PC. Then you will need to upload them to a web page, such as photo bucket or photobox. Once done, if you get t so the picture is on your screen, then right click it, select 'properties' and copy the url. Then, in the reply box here, paste it and put the img tags around it, you know, with [ and ] around the img on the first one, then the same [ and ] around /img  If you preview it, you shopuld see your pride and joy right there on the screen  Good luck!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246245.new#new


----------

